# La grande bellezza!!!



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

Dopo 15 anni da la "Vita è bella"trionfo dell'italia a hollywood.La grande bellezza vince l'oscar come miglior film straniero.L'italia trionfa a hollywood??Paolo Sorrentino è napoletano doc,Tony Servillo è casertano,e il film che è un grandissimo film, descrive accuratamente luoghi e atmosfere della stupenda roma notturna.Sono stracontento che ogni tanto questo paese sale alla notorietà per qualcosa di positivo, e d'altronde non poteva che succedere grazie ad un napoletano che descrive la bellezza di roma....Paolo Sorrentino?un genio.Tony Servillo?il più grande attore italiano di oggi.La dedica mi sembra fin troppo scontata,intervistato da sky, Paolo sorrentino ha dichiarato di avere in mente un nuovo film dal titolo"il grande nulla"un cortometraggio di 20 secondi,il cronista  ha chiesto il motivo di un cortometraggio così breve,Paolo Sorrentino ha riposto così:e che cazzo c'è da far vedere di Vicenza?guagliù 20 secondi sò anche troppi....e giù grandi risate....!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dopo 15 anni da la "Vita è bella"trionfo dell'italia a hollywood.La grande bellezza vince l'oscar come miglior film straniero.L'italia trionfa a hollywood??Paolo Sorrentino è napoletano doc,Tony Servillo è casertano,e il film che è un grandissimo film, descrive accuratamente luoghi e atmosfere della stupenda roma notturna.Sono stracontento che ogni tanto questo paese sale alla notorietà per qualcosa di positivo, e d'altronde non poteva che succedere grazie ad un napoletano che descrive la bellezza di roma....Paolo Sorrentino?un genio.Tony Servillo?il più grande attore italiano di oggi.La dedica mi sembra fin troppo scontata,intervistato da sky, Paolo sorrentino ha dichiarato di avere in mente un nuovo film dal titolo"il grande nulla"un cortometraggio di 20 secondi,il cronista  ha chiesto il motivo di un cortometraggio così breve,Paolo Sorrentino ha riposto così:e che cazzo c'è da far vedere di Vicenza?guagliù 20 secondi sò anche troppi....e giù grandi risate....!:rotfl:


Vaffanculo e baciami le chiappe.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dopo 15 anni da la "Vita è bella"trionfo dell'italia a hollywood.La grande bellezza vince l'oscar come miglior film straniero.L'italia trionfa a hollywood??Paolo Sorrentino è napoletano doc,Tony Servillo è casertano,e il film che è un grandissimo film, descrive accuratamente luoghi e atmosfere della stupenda roma notturna.Sono stracontento che ogni tanto questo paese sale alla notorietà per i qualcosa di positivo, e d'altronde non poteva che succedere grazie ad un napoletano che descrive la bellezza di roma....Paolo Sorrentino?un genio.Tony Servillo?il più grande attore italiano di oggi.La dedica mi sembra fin troppo scontata,intervistato da sky, Paolo sorrentino ha dichiarato di avere in mente un nuovo film dal titolo"il grande nulla"un cortometraggio di 20 secondi,il cronista  ha chiesto il motivo di un cortometraggio così breve,Paolo Sorrentino ha riposto così:e che cazzo c'è da far vedere di Vicenza?guagliù 20 secondi sò anche troppi....e giù grandi risate....!:rotfl:


Il film è veramente molto molto bello tanto che domani me lo rivedo


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

Le prime sequenze del film Ritual – A psychomagic story saranno presentate al Lido in anteprima mondiale oggi 7 settembre, in un evento collaterale alla 68esima Mostra del cinema Venezia, organizzato dalla Regione del Veneto e dalla Vicenza Film Commission. Girato nel profondo nord del Veneto rurale Ritual è il primo film europeo interamente realizzato con le nuovissime epic camera, tecnologia usata fino ad ora nelle mega-produzioni internazionali di Lo Hobbit e The Amazing Spider-Man. La pellicola,  diretta dai due giovani esordienti Giulia Brazzale e Luca Immesi, è un noir psicologico scritto sotto la supervisione del regista americano Jeff Gross. già sceneggiatore di alcune pellicole di Roman Polanski (in concorso a Venezia con Carnage). In Ritual si racconta la tormentata storia d’amore tra la giovane e succube Lia (Desirée Giorgetti) e il sadico Viktor (Ivan Franek), un cinico ed egocentrico avvocato 40enne. Il rapporto tra i due amanti viene definitivamente compromesso quando Lia, rimasta incinta, viene messa di fronte a un terribile diktat da Victor: o lui o il bambino. La dolorosa scelta dell’aborto conduce Lia alla depressione e a un tracollo psicofisico. Nel film le forti tematiche centro della vicenda – dall’amore alla maternità negata dall’aborto – vengono affrontate dagli autori, imprimendo alla narrazione filmica una dinamica da trhiller.

Ritual – A psychomagic story co-prodotto da Esperimentocinema vede nel cast anche l’attrice Anna Bonasso, il regista e filosofo cileno Alejandro Jodorowsky (Santa sangre) e l’attore teatrale e volto di molte fiction tv Cosimo Cinieri.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dopo 15 anni da la "Vita è bella"trionfo dell'italia a hollywood.La grande bellezza vince l'oscar come miglior film straniero.L'italia trionfa a hollywood??Paolo Sorrentino è napoletano doc,Tony Servillo è casertano,e il film che è un grandissimo film, descrive accuratamente luoghi e atmosfere della stupenda roma notturna.Sono stracontento che ogni tanto questo paese sale alla notorietà per qualcosa di positivo, e d'altronde non poteva che succedere grazie ad un napoletano che descrive la bellezza di roma....Paolo Sorrentino?un genio.Tony Servillo?il più grande attore italiano di oggi.La dedica mi sembra fin troppo scontata,intervistato da sky, Paolo sorrentino ha dichiarato di avere in mente un nuovo film dal titolo"il grande nulla"un cortometraggio di 20 secondi,il cronista  ha chiesto il motivo di un cortometraggio così breve,Paolo Sorrentino ha riposto così:e che cazzo c'è da far vedere di Vicenza?guagliù 20 secondi sò anche troppi....e giù grandi risate....!:rotfl:


Prossimo Kolossal:
Arsenico Acqueo e il sindaco Marino Daje

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Gian (3 Marzo 2014)

sono contento per questa vittoria agli Oscar.
E' un film che celebra la bellezza dell'Italia, che è tutta bella,
dalle Dolomiti fino a Selinunte (spero che siate stati laggiù!).

purtroppo è un Paese in cui non abbiamo più amore per noi stessi, ci
autodenigriamo e ci avviliamo, senza capire che tutto questo è molto distruttivo.
Qualcuno lo ha già visto.
Vorrei sapere come è possibile vedere questo film, magari in streaming,
prima di comprarlo in dvd (cosa che farò quanto prima).


ps anche il Veneto è molto bello, siete mai stati nell'alto Vicentino
nelle grotte carsiche del Feo?


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Gian ha detto:


> sono contento per questa vittoria agli Oscar.
> E' un film che celebra la bellezza dell'Italia, che è tutta bella,
> dalle Dolomiti fino a Selinunte (spero che siate stati laggiù!).
> 
> ...


Si,quando avrò visto ogni bellezza in italia verro a farci una pisciata liberatoria.


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2014)

il fatto è che la vittoria de la grande bellezza non si ferma certo a roma ed è un grande risultato italiano  di cui siamo tutti fieri.
che poi la città sia una fra le più belle del mondo è un fatto , che le sia stato reso omaggio dalla fotografia sen'altro,
ma il messaggio del film va ben oltre.


----------



## Buscopann (3 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il fatto è che la vittoria de la grande bellezza non si ferma certo a roma ed è un grande risultato italiano di cui siamo tutti fieri.
> *che poi la città sia una fra le più belle del mondo è un fatto *, che le sia stato reso omaggio dalla fotografia sen'altro,
> ma il messaggio del film va ben oltre.


Voglio esagerare. Ovviamente ho visto meno dell'1%  di tutte le città del mondo..ma voglio azzardare che città come Roma e Venezia nel mondo non ci sono proprio e penso che Roma le batta proprio tutte.

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Voglio esagerare. Ovviamente ho visto meno dell'1%  di tutte le città del mondo..ma voglio azzardare che città come Roma e Venezia nel mondo non ci sono proprio e penso che Roma le batta proprio tutte.
> 
> Buscopann


Napoli?non scherziamo!


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2014)

*esimio professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> Dopo 15 anni da la "Vita è bella"trionfo dell'italia a hollywood.La grande bellezza vince l'oscar come miglior film straniero.L'italia trionfa a hollywood??Paolo Sorrentino è napoletano doc,Tony Servillo è casertano,e il film che è un grandissimo film, descrive accuratamente luoghi e atmosfere della stupenda roma notturna.Sono stracontento che ogni tanto questo paese sale alla notorietà per qualcosa di positivo, e d'altronde non poteva che succedere grazie ad un napoletano che descrive la bellezza di roma....Paolo Sorrentino?un genio.Tony Servillo?il più grande attore italiano di oggi.La dedica mi sembra fin troppo scontata,intervistato da sky, Paolo sorrentino ha dichiarato di avere in mente un nuovo film dal titolo"il grande nulla"un cortometraggio di 20 secondi,il cronista  ha chiesto il motivo di un cortometraggio così breve,Paolo Sorrentino ha riposto così:e che cazzo c'è da far vedere di Vicenza?guagliù 20 secondi sò anche troppi....e giù grandi risate....!:rotfl:


qui n'abbiamo imbarcato n'artro.....ch'abbisogna della sua scienza:

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/20197-scoperto-tradimento

soprattutto la prego di notare la località di provenienza del soggetto


----------



## Buscopann (3 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Napoli?non scherziamo!


Napoli è meravigliosa.  Ma Roma dal punto di vista artistico e architettonico è fuori concorso per chiunque. 

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Napoli è meravigliosa.  Ma Roma dal punto di vista artistico e architettonico è fuori concorso per chiunque.
> 
> Buscopann



Non esserne tanto sicuro. Ho i mie dubbi, nulla togliendo a Roma.


----------



## Gian (3 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,quando avrò visto ogni bellezza in italia verro a farci una pisciata liberatoria.


ciao.
Lo dicono moltissimi nel mondo che l'Italia è molto bella.
Certo, ci sono anche le cose deturpanti, la terra dei fuochi o la Brianza velenosa
(giusto per dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte ).
Però, prova ad andare a Siviglia, che è una perla antica. Visita il suo centro
storico, tra i meglio conservati al mondo e poi punta in periferia. Bruttissima!
E' un agglomerato di caseggiati osceni, eppure è ... Siviglia.

E' la tua nazione, non la devi adorare, la devi solo valorizzare e difendere,
non ti sto dicendo che è così, ti invito solo a riflettere sul bene che ci vogliono
nel mondo, a noi italiani che tanto ci denigriamo.

Quanto a Roma, è una città assolutamente bellissima e unica,
meriterebbe davvero di più (almeno limitare le auto nel centro storico....).


----------



## Tubarao (3 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ciao.
> Lo dicono moltissimi nel mondo che l'Italia è molto bella.
> Certo, ci sono anche le cose deturpanti, la terra dei fuochi o la Brianza velenosa
> (giusto per dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte ).
> ...


Spero tu non stia parlando di Triana.....quel quartiere è fantastico......a livello architettonico la Tor Pignattara Sivigliana.......ma....non toccatemi Triana


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dopo 15 anni da la "Vita è bella"trionfo dell'italia a hollywood.La grande bellezza vince l'oscar come miglior film straniero.L'italia trionfa a hollywood??Paolo Sorrentino è napoletano doc,Tony Servillo è casertano,e il film che è un grandissimo film, descrive accuratamente luoghi e atmosfere della stupenda roma notturna.Sono stracontento che ogni tanto questo paese sale alla notorietà per qualcosa di positivo, e d'altronde non poteva che succedere grazie ad un napoletano che descrive la bellezza di roma....Paolo Sorrentino?un genio.Tony Servillo?il più grande attore italiano di oggi.La dedica mi sembra fin troppo scontata,intervistato da sky, Paolo sorrentino ha dichiarato di avere in mente un nuovo film dal titolo"il grande nulla"un cortometraggio di 20 secondi,il cronista  ha chiesto il motivo di un cortometraggio così breve,Paolo Sorrentino ha riposto così:e che cazzo c'è da far vedere di Vicenza?guagliù 20 secondi sò anche troppi....e giù grandi risate....!:rotfl:


Mah, a me sto film me pare na' grande stronzata...pure scopiazzato dalla dolce vita di Fellini.....

cmq UIVA L'ITAGGLIA...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> sono contento per questa vittoria agli Oscar.
> E' un film che celebra la bellezza dell'Italia, che è tutta bella,
> dalle Dolomiti fino a Selinunte (spero che siate stati laggiù!).
> 
> ...


Mi si...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Napoli?non scherziamo!


Se ci fosse un decreto salva Napoli
La Merkel fa un colpo.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mah, a me sto film me pare na' grande stronzata...pure scopiazzato dalla dolce vita di Fellini.....
> 
> cmq UIVA L'ITAGGLIA...


Come va con il tuo amico Putin?
Che ancora una volta sta mostrando al mondo il suo vero volto?

Perchè non vai in Ucraina a dare una mano?

E torni con i coglioni radioattivi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (3 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ....sul bene che ci vogliono
> nel mondo, a noi italiani


Agli italiani,si.
Nel centro di Barcellona c'e' un bel locale con affisso all'ingresso "Vietato l'accesso ai cani e ai romani".


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Agli italiani,si.
> Nel centro di Barcellona c'e' un bel locale con affisso all'ingresso "Vietato l'accesso ai cani e ai romani".


che ne pensi del decreto salva roma?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi si...


e ce potevi resta'...kikazz t'ha detto d'usci'?...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e ce potevi resta'...kikazz t'ha detto d'usci'?...


Abbiamo visto che era ottimo posto per far fora quelli come te e sararli dentro lì...comunque

Come va con Putin e la grande russia?

Allora vai o no in Ucraina?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come va con il tuo amico Putin?
> Che ancora una volta sta mostrando al mondo il suo vero volto?
> 
> Perchè non vai in Ucraina a dare una mano?
> ...


Perche' te il vero volto degli Yankee, cojone come sei, nun l'hai ancora visto?....

ma sparate...(non na' sega,) ma sparate proprio...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Abbiamo visto che era ottimo posto per far fora quelli come te e sararli dentro lì...comunque
> 
> Come va con Putin e la grande russia?
> 
> Allora vai o no in Ucraina?


Te ne accorgerai presto come va la Grande Madre Russia, stronzone...quanno dovrai sona' l'organetto nelle chiese ortodosse riunificate co' quelle romane....:rotfl:

ed il primato millantato de roma te lo ficcherai pure te su per lo sgnauss...:rotfl:

sta' a guarda' che tanto nun ce vole molto ormai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

*Ertteo*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Agli italiani,si.
> Nel centro di Barcellona c'e' un bel locale con affisso all'ingresso "Vietato l'accesso ai cani e ai romani".


Non a tua madre,ingresso sempre garantito,silos di cazzi conficcati nelle natiche....che schizzo in faccio che gli ho fatto ieri sera,tuo padre è uscito dall'armadio per pulire tutto!


----------



## Principessa (3 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dopo 15 anni da la "Vita è bella"trionfo dell'italia a hollywood.La grande bellezza vince l'oscar come miglior film straniero.L'italia trionfa a hollywood??Paolo Sorrentino è napoletano doc,Tony Servillo è casertano,e il film che è un grandissimo film, descrive accuratamente luoghi e atmosfere della stupenda roma notturna.Sono stracontento che ogni tanto questo paese sale alla notorietà per qualcosa di positivo, e d'altronde non poteva che succedere grazie ad un napoletano che descrive la bellezza di roma....Paolo Sorrentino?un genio.Tony Servillo?il più grande attore italiano di oggi.La dedica mi sembra fin troppo scontata,intervistato da sky, Paolo sorrentino ha dichiarato di avere in mente un nuovo film dal titolo"il grande nulla"un cortometraggio di 20 secondi,il cronista  ha chiesto il motivo di un cortometraggio così breve,Paolo Sorrentino ha riposto così:e che cazzo c'è da far vedere di Vicenza?guagliù 20 secondi sò anche troppi....e giù grandi risate....!:rotfl:


Sei terribile :rotfl:

Comunque è un grandissimo film, l'ho visto e me ne sono innamorata!


----------



## Gian (3 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Spero tu non stia parlando di Triana.....quel quartiere è fantastico......a livello architettonico la Tor Pignattara Sivigliana.......ma....non toccatemi Triana



Barrio de Trìana!!! il quartiere oltre il Guadalquivir !
Ma quello è centro...mooooolto caratteristico...:up:

stavo parlando della pessima periferia che si vede disgraziatamente
anche dalla Giralda, basta salirci su.


----------



## Gian (3 Marzo 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Agli italiani,si.
> Nel centro di Barcellona c'e' un bel locale con affisso all'ingresso "Vietato l'accesso ai cani e ai romani".


beh, sarà stato affisso da un grandissimo coglione. 

La Generalitat de Catalunya dovrebbe revocargli la licenza e
cacciarlo a pedate dal suolo ispanico.

NB ...il razzismo si trova ovunque....anche negli USA ci sono ancora forme di razzismo
nei confronti degli italiani, o degli italo-americani per quanto possa sembrare
incredibile in un Paese multirazziale per eccellenza.


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

*Gian*



Gian ha detto:


> beh, sarà stato affisso da un grandissimo coglione.
> 
> La Generalitat de Catalunya dovrebbe revocargli la licenza e
> cacciarlo a pedate dal suolo ispanico.
> ...


Sveglia!Stai parlando al conte ed eretteo,due razzisti e coglioni mica da poco!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Te ne accorgerai presto come va la Grande Madre Russia, stronzone...quanno dovrai sona' l'organetto nelle chiese ortodosse riunificate co' quelle romane....:rotfl:
> 
> ed il primato millantato de roma te lo ficcherai pure te su per lo sgnauss...:rotfl:
> 
> sta' a guarda' che tanto nun ce vole molto ormai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ciò teron
gheto mai visto un organo a canne in una chiesa ortodossa?
Mi no eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sveglia!Stai parlando al conte ed eretteo,due razzisti e coglioni mica da poco!


Fora i teroni dal Veneto!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mah, a me sto film me pare na' grande stronzata...pure scopiazzato dalla dolce vita di Fellini.....
> 
> cmq UIVA L'ITAGGLIA...


Confermo. Un film fatto appositamente per vincere l'oscar. Comunque Sorrentino è arrogante ma bravo e Servillo pure.
Va bene qualsiasi cosa che ci faccia stare meglio. Popolo depresso e deprimente che siamo.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Confermo. Un film fatto appositamente per vincere l'oscar. Comunque Sorrentino è arrogante ma bravo e Servillo pure.
> Va bene qualsiasi cosa che ci faccia stare meglio. Popolo depresso e deprimente che siamo.


[video=youtube;tb2GrhNNz_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb2GrhNNz_s[/video]
Ieri hanno dato questo sorella cara...

E quell'altro terrificante:
Le conseguenze dell'amore


----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;tb2GrhNNz_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb2GrhNNz_s[/video]
> Ieri hanno dato questo sorella cara...
> 
> E quell'altro terrificante:
> Le conseguenze dell'amore


Li vedrò. Ho visto "L'uomo in più" e mi è piaciuto molto. Idem This must be the place, ma Sean Penn rende grandioso qualsiasi film. La grande bellezza è una ruffianata. Ben fatta e vincente. Ma quello resta.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Li vedrò. Ho visto "L'uomo in più" e mi è piaciuto molto. Idem This must be the place, ma Sean Penn rende grandioso qualsiasi film. La grande bellezza è una ruffianata. Ben fatta e vincente. Ma quello resta.


A me questi due sono piaciuti molto...
Poi devo tenere conto del parere critico di chi confonde il canova con un angelo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> *Confermo. Un film fatto appositamente per vincere l'oscar. *Comunque Sorrentino è arrogante ma bravo e Servillo pure.
> Va bene qualsiasi cosa che ci faccia stare meglio. Popolo depresso e deprimente che siamo.


che è cosa facile,certo.basta volerlo
abbi pazienza ,non cel'ho con te..ma anche questa cosa .dello sputare sulle proprie origini non la sopporto: tu sei depressa?





ehm...cazzarola lìho appena scritto per mattia :fischio:


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2014)

la dolce vita non c'entra un belino


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Confermo. Un film fatto appositamente per vincere l'oscar. Comunque Sorrentino è arrogante ma bravo e Servillo pure.
> Va bene qualsiasi cosa che ci faccia stare meglio. Popolo depresso e deprimente che siamo.


Ah certo, ben vengano 'ste "umiliazioni"...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la dolce vita non c'entra un belino


e' vero...non c'entra talmente un cazzo che ha pure ringraziato Fellini per lo sciacallaggio.....

praticamente La Dolce Vita  riveduta e corretta in salsa 2013...dai Mine'...


----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la dolce vita non c'entra un belino


Proprio per nulla


----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e' vero...non c'entra talmente un cazzo che ha pure ringraziato Fellini per lo sciacallaggio.....
> 
> praticamente La Dolce Vita  riveduta e corretta in salsa 2013...dai Mine'...


Prodotto di esportazione. Esattamente.


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Prodotto di esportazione. Esattamente.


basta poco che ci vuole .
hai origini francesi?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Prodotto di esportazione. Esattamente.


:up:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> basta poco che ci vuole .
> hai origini francesi?


Vabbe', ma Scanzi per es. ad otto e mezzo ha citato C'era una volta in America che non lo vinse e per me e' uno dei film al TOP assoluto....

lo vuoi paragonare co' sta cacata per caso?...:mrgreen:

e del capolavoro assoluto della colonna sonora Il tema di Deborah di Morricone, ne vogliamo parlare?..

la Carra'.....pfuiffff....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> basta poco che ci vuole .
> hai origini francesi?


Ah ah be i cugini ci son rimasti male


----------



## Buscopann (4 Marzo 2014)

Si potrebbe solo dire "non mi piace". 
Definire una cacata un film che vince un Oscar mi sembra un tantino esagerato. Ma ormai sappiamo che Stermi divide il mondo in tante cacate e 2 o 3 cose buone :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si potrebbe solo dire "non mi piace".
> Definire una cacata un film che vince un Oscar mi sembra un tantino esagerato. Ma ormai sappiamo che Stermi divide il mondo in tante cacate e 2 o 3 cose buone :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann



stasera lo guardo, però a me i film di Fellini non è che piacciano molto...
invece i Talking Heads moltissimo, anche se non vedo cosa c'entrino, cercherò di capirlo stasera


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> A me questi due sono piaciuti molto...
> Poi devo tenere conto del parere critico di chi confonde il canova con un angelo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ascolta malato mentale,stasera mettiti accanto il quadro antico,chiama tua figlia e guardatevi questo film,osserva la fotografia,quanto cazzo è bella roma,le luci del tramonto sul colosseo,via veneto di notte,le fontane,i colori,la musica,poi pensa che vivi in un posto del cazzo così magari ti si accende un pò la mente,e capisci che delle tue frasi razziste noi romani non sappiamo che cazzo farcene,se non pensare che sei un grandissimo coglione,peraltro cosa accertata.Poi ti consiglio di trovarti anche "le conseguenze dell'amore"e "la ragazza del lago"sempre di Sorrentino con Servillo,scaricali da qualche parte,visto che cinema e videoteche in quel buco di merda dove abiti ancora non sono arrivate.Come va la tua malattia?hai trovato uno bravo?:up:


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2014)

più che altro mi diverte che si definisca un prodotto confezionato per arrivare all'oscar come se la cosa fosse automatica e semplice


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro mi diverte che si definisca un prodotto confezionato per arrivare all'oscar come se la cosa fosse automatica e semplice


Sinceramente?il film è unico,geniale,per i miei gusti un pò lento...ma la fotografia ti riapaga di tutto.


----------



## Eretteo (4 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> che ne pensi del decreto salva roma?


Penso che dopo quei 570 milioni di euro volti a salvare il culo di quei terroni di merda,figli di madre terrona dicono.......ora sara' il momento di fare il salva napoli.
Come dire,la merda la coibenti coi fogli da 500 euro.


----------



## Eretteo (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non a tua madre,ingresso sempre garantito,silos di cazzi conficcati nelle natiche....che schizzo in faccio che gli ho fatto ieri sera,tuo padre è uscito dall'armadio per pulire tutto!


Ridicolo.
Non sai neanche di chi sei figlio.


----------



## Eretteo (4 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> beh, sarà stato affisso da un grandissimo coglione.
> Molto piu' probabilmente,in quel locale saranno andati dei terroni.
> E ne serbano memoria.
> La Generalitat de Catalunya dovrebbe revocargli la licenza e
> ...


La cosa che fa incazzare,e' che all'estero i terroni dicono di essere italiani.
E cosi' in tutto il mondo credono che gli italiani siano terroni.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Marzo 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La cosa che fa incazzare,e' che all'estero i terroni dicono di essere italiani.
> E cosi' in tutto il mondo credono che gli italiani siano terroni.


Augurarti di spendere a IMODIUM tutte le pensioni prossime venture che percepirai è solo un favore che faccio alle anime candide del forum che si sono indignate quando ho parlato di sbotti di sangue.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Ridicolo.
> Non sai neanche di chi sei figlio.


Io so bene di chi sono figlio,e tu?qualla gran vacca di tua madre,ne ha dissanguati di cazzi...,coglioni cianotici,e ti dico la verità, venirgli in faccia è la cosa che mi aggrada di più,tanto poi esce tua padre dall'armadio e si mette a pulire,pensa che uomo dignitoso quella merda di tuo padre.:rotfl:


----------



## Gian (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sveglia!Stai parlando al conte ed eretteo,due razzisti e coglioni mica da poco!


Va bene, grazie per l'avvertenza.
:idea:


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sinceramente?il film è unico,geniale,per i miei gusti un pò lento...ma la fotografia ti riapaga di tutto.


noi italiani nella fotografia siamo grandi.
il maestro storaro su tutti


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Penso che dopo quei 570 milioni di euro volti a salvare il culo di quei terroni di merda,figli di madre terrona dicono.......ora sara' il momento di fare il salva napoli.
> Come dire,la merda la coibenti coi fogli da 500 euro.


mongolino, va' che col decreto se danno pure soldi a Venezia e Milano...

che autogol...:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> noi italiani nella fotografia siamo grandi.
> il maestro storaro su tutti


tranne a Zena...


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> tranne a Zena...


 in verità a te sto film non è gradito perché è prodotto da mediaset.
e con questo vorrei allacciarmi al discorso ideologia che ho letto da qualche parte
a me che mia figlia in questo momento della sua vita sia presa da un ideale sociale e politico fa piacere perché penso che sia importante per lei come lo è stato per me a suo tempo.
ma la maturità dovrebbe insegnare che certo fondamentalismo non fa che limitare la nostra visione delle cose impedendoci di apprezzare cose e persone per quello che realmente possono valere.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> noi italiani nella fotografia siamo grandi.
> il maestro storaro su tutti



cosa si intende esattamente per fotografia riguardo al cinema?


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La cosa che fa incazzare,e' che all'estero i terroni dicono di essere italiani.
> E cosi' in tutto il mondo credono che gli italiani siano terroni.



ma che t'importa, scusa?
t'importa forse dell'opinione di tutto il mondo?
non mi pare, da quello che scrivi!


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> cosa si intende esattamente per fotografia riguardo al cinema?


dal formato della pellicola, all'angolo di ripresa,illuminazione , campo visivo......


----------



## Tubarao (4 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> cosa si intende esattamente per fotografia riguardo al cinema?


Penso sia un buon 80%.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> dal formato della pellicola, all'angolo di ripresa,illuminazione , campo visivo......



e il formato della pellicola sarebbe?


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> e il formato della pellicola sarebbe?


http://www.amazon.it/gp/bit/apps/we...it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Formati_cinematografici
ho preso un link a caso, speriamo vada bene :singleeye:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> e il formato della pellicola sarebbe?




35mm
70mm
etc
etc
fino al digitale.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.amazon.it/gp/bit/apps/we...it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Formati_cinematografici
> 
> 
> 
> ho preso un link a caso, speriamo vada bene :singleeye:


Documento non trovato.


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Documento non trovato.


chi l'ha preso?


----------



## Tubarao (4 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi l'ha preso?


Free.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> 35mm
> 70mm
> etc
> etc
> fino al digitale.



grazie per avermi scritto le misure

comunque sono punto e a capo, te e la Minerva siete insegnanti ermetici nonchè piuttosto inutili e non ho capito a che serve, si vede meglio forse?
rimarrò nella mia ignoranza abissale, peccato!


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in verità a te sto film non è gradito perché è prodotto da mediaset.
> e con questo vorrei allacciarmi al discorso ideologia che ho letto da qualche parte
> a me che mia figlia in questo momento della sua vita sia presa da un ideale sociale e politico fa piacere perché penso che sia importante per lei come lo è stato per me a suo tempo.
> ma la maturità dovrebbe insegnare che certo fondamentalismo non fa che limitare la nostra visione delle cose impedendoci di apprezzare cose e persone per quello che realmente possono valere.


Va' che Merdaset non c'entra proprio niente ed il furore ideologico men che meno...

sto' film e' ti ripeto una Dolce Vita aggiornata e fatto pure alla cazzo come trama, visto che la Ferilli schiatta de notte e son dovuto andare su wikipedia per capire che soffriva da tempo di un male incul...ehm incurabile ...

n'artro che faceva film criptici era quell'altro cazzone de Kubrick che un film suo senza le istruzioni nun ce capivi mai un cazzo...pero' so' geni...ma annatevene affankulo nun ce fregate, no no no.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> grazie per avermi scritto le misure
> 
> comunque sono punto e a capo, te e la Minerva siete insegnanti ermetici nonchè piuttosto inutili e non ho capito a che serve, si vede meglio forse?
> rimarrò nella mia ignoranza abissale, peccato!


se tu ora apri il link magari qualcosa riesci a capire.
ehm no, era l'altro più dettagliato.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> grazie per avermi scritto le misure
> 
> comunque sono punto e a capo, te e la Minerva siete insegnanti ermetici nonchè piuttosto inutili e non ho capito a che serve, si vede meglio forse?
> rimarrò nella mia ignoranza abissale, peccato!


La fotografia nel cinema serve per suscitarti delle vere e proprie emozioni di concerto con le inquadrature decise dal regista...

per esempio una scena romantica ha una tonalita' delle luci calda (verso il marrone/rosso) con effetti flou di sfocatura per evocarti un sogno ove non e' tutto nitido e tempi lunghi d'esposizione che accentuano l'immagine onirica perdendo un po' di dettagli mentre invece una scena d'azione ha una dominante piu' fredda delle luci (sul blu) e tempi d'esposizione piu' rapidi per seguire inseguimenti e sparatorie ed aumentare il dettaglio della scena...

se uno poi ha le palle t'incanta anche col bianco e nero...
a chi mando la fattura?...:rotfl:


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La fotografia nel cinema serve per suscitarti delle vere e proprie emozioni di concerto con le inquadrature decise dal regista...
> 
> per esempio una scena romantica ha una tonalita' delle luci calda (verso il marrone/rosso) con effetti flou di sfocatura per evocarti un sogno ove non e' tutto nitido e tempi lunghi d'esposizione che accentuano l'immagine onirica perdendo un po' di dettagli mentre invece una scena d'azione ha una dominante piu' fredda delle luci (sul blu) e tempi d'esposizione piu' rapidi per seguire inseguimenti e sparatorie ed aumentare il dettaglio della scena...
> 
> ...



quindi un bravo regista deve essere adiuvato da un bravo fotografo? o direttore artistico? insomma chi è 'sto tizio?


----------



## Tubarao (4 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> quindi un bravo regista deve essere adiuvato da un bravo fotografo? o direttore artistico? insomma chi è 'sto tizio?


Diciamo che il regista dice al fotografo cosa gli piacerebbe realizzare....e il fotografo realizza.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> quindi un bravo regista deve essere adiuvato da un bravo fotografo? o direttore artistico? insomma chi è 'sto tizio?


Direttore della fotografia...pero' te scordi anche er pacchettino musicale che segue piu' o meno gli stessi schemi mentali della fotografia...

se ad una scena romantica ce metti la cavalcata delle Walchirie, il senso originario il tuo cervello lo stravolge completamente e te lo manda in vacca...:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La fotografia nel cinema serve per suscitarti delle vere e proprie emozioni di concerto *con le inquadrature decise dal regista...*
> 
> per esempio una scena romantica ha una tonalita' delle luci calda (verso il marrone/rosso) con effetti flou di sfocatura per evocarti un sogno ove non e' tutto nitido e tempi lunghi d'esposizione che accentuano l'immagine onirica perdendo un po' di dettagli mentre invece una scena d'azione ha una dominante piu' fredda delle luci (sul blu) e tempi d'esposizione piu' rapidi per seguire inseguimenti e sparatorie ed aumentare il dettaglio della scena...
> 
> ...


dipende .
registi come kubrick fanno tutto loro praticamente , compreso l'uso delle lenti, altri si affidano totalmente al direttore della fotografia


----------



## Tubarao (4 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende .
> registi come kubrick fanno tutto loro praticamente , compreso l'uso delle lenti, altri si affidano totalmente al direttore della fotografia


E infatti di Kubrick ce ne sono stati pochi, mentre sono molti i registi che devono le loro fortune a direttori della fotografia con gli attributi fuori dal normale (hai citato Storaro che per me è uno degli inarrivabili).


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende .
> registi come kubrick fanno tutto loro praticamente , compreso l'uso delle lenti, altri si affidano totalmente al direttore della fotografia


lo so che dipende dal regista, ma almeno lo storyboard co' le inquadrature che c'ha nella capoccia jo famo fa' ar regista/sceneggiatore o il regista e' proprio n'optional inutile?...


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E infatti di Kubrick ce ne sono stati pochi, mentre sono molti i registi che d*evono le loro fortune a direttori della fotografia con gli attributi fuori dal normale* *(hai citato Storaro che per me è uno degli inarrivabili*).


straquoto


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> lo so che dipende dal regista, ma almeno lo storyboard co' le inquadrature che c'ha nella capoccia jo famo fa' ar regista/sceneggiatore* o il regista e' proprio n'optional inutile?*...


a volte la seconda che hai detto


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a volte la seconda che hai detto


Allora stai parlando de sta gran cacata che senza una buona fotografia e gli scenari romani, era solo uno spreco de sordi...:mrgreen:

basta farte parla' che confessi..che ce vo'...:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Allora stai parlando de sta gran cacata *che senza una buona fotografia e gli scenari romani, *era solo uno spreco de sordi...:mrgreen:
> 
> basta farte parla' che confessi..che ce vo'...:rotfl:


hai detto niente.
a questo punto voglio il mio avvocato .


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai detto niente.
> a questo punto voglio il mio avvocato .


Ha detto de dirte che sta malato...anzi sta ancora aspettando la notula dell'altra causa...e pacalo...:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2014)

Per esempio TInto ha un gusto fotografico meraviglioso...
Che panorami...
Certe sue inquadrature sono da brivido...degne del miglior John Stagliano.

John Stagliano resta un dio quando fece Buttman a Rio...
Tutto il film girato al carnevale con la telecamera rigorosamente a 70 80 cm da terra...

Mai visti tanti culi in vita mia...


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro mi diverte che si definisca un prodotto confezionato per arrivare all'oscar come se la cosa fosse automatica e semplice


E' il marketing che la fa da padrone nell'industria culturale italiana. E la politica, ça va sans dire...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dopo 15 anni da la "Vita è bella"trionfo dell'italia a hollywood.La grande bellezza vince l'oscar come miglior film straniero.L'italia trionfa a hollywood??Paolo Sorrentino è napoletano doc,Tony Servillo è casertano,e il film che è un grandissimo film, descrive accuratamente luoghi e atmosfere della stupenda roma notturna.Sono stracontento che ogni tanto questo paese sale alla notorietà per qualcosa di positivo, e d'altronde non poteva che succedere grazie ad un napoletano che descrive la bellezza di roma....Paolo Sorrentino?un genio.Tony Servillo?il più grande attore italiano di oggi.La dedica mi sembra fin troppo scontata,intervistato da sky, Paolo sorrentino ha dichiarato di avere in mente un nuovo film dal titolo"il grande nulla"un cortometraggio di 20 secondi,il cronista  ha chiesto il motivo di un cortometraggio così breve,Paolo Sorrentino ha riposto così:e che cazzo c'è da far vedere di Vicenza?guagliù 20 secondi sò anche troppi....e giù grandi risate....!:rotfl:


Ok
Partono le immagini.
Viene fuori indigo film
e poi
il logo

Banca Popolare di Vicenza.

Visto?
Ho ragione io: noi vi manteniamo.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Va' che Merdaset non c'entra proprio niente ed il furore ideologico men che meno...
> 
> sto' film e' ti ripeto una Dolce Vita aggiornata e fatto pure alla cazzo come trama, visto che la Ferilli schiatta de notte e son dovuto andare su wikipedia per capire che soffriva da tempo di un male incul...ehm incurabile ...
> 
> ...


Concordo. E adoro la Francia ma non c'entra nulla col film :mrgreen:. In certi momenti è addirittura imbarazzante. Vedi sopra.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2014)

*ma....leggete qua...sorrentino in do vai senza il vicentino...ahahahahaah*

LOGIN
    REGISTRATI
    Il Giornale di Vicenza Clic

    Traffico
    Fondi
    Cinema
    Num.utili
    Meteo

Ultimo aggiornamento martedì 04.03.2014 ore 21.05

    Home
        Cronaca
        |
        Regione
        |
        Provincia
        |
        Bassano
        |
        Sport
        |
        Cultura
        |
        Spettacoli
        |
        Economia
        |
        Italia
        |
        Mondo
        |
        Il Corsivo
        |
        Tam tam
    Comunità
    Spazio dei lettori
    Dossier
    TV & Media
    Servizi
    Fotogallery
    Il quotidiano
    Magazine
    Motori

    Home

    Vicenza, scende nel parcheggio Muore investito da un camion La Procura apre un'inchiesta
    Arzignano, il carnevale invade le vie in centro
    Legge elettorale: c'è l'accordo sull'Italicum, riforma solo alla Camera
    I giudici negano il passaporto a Berlusconi Non andrà al congresso del Ppe a Dublino
    La Bertoliana rinnova il Consiglio Nel Cda entrano due imprenditori
    Bassano, è morto l'avvocato Dalla Palma
    Torrebelvicino, pestarono a sangue un operaio I carabinieri arrestano uno dei rapinatori
    Venezia, ultimo di carnevale bagnato L'acqua alta inonda piazza San Marco
    S. Vito, giovane accoltellato al fianco Caccia all'uomo nella Valle dell'Astico
    Schio, minaccia di lanciarsi dal duomo I carabinieri lo convincono a desistere
    Via Paganini, raid di furti alle auto I ladri lasciano tracce di sangue
    Vicenza, la crisi porta ai cinesi i negozi del centro storico
    Dramma Venezuela, paura per i bassanesi
    Il Papa chiama per ricordare Geneviève
    Le ruspe all'ex distributore Q8 Demolito l'abuso accanto alle mura
    Droga, botte e rapina. Poi l'arresto
    Sos celiachia, ogni anno malati in crescita del 9%
    Corte dei Bissari torna all'antico. Via il padiglione

Oscar, vince Sorrentino. "La grande bellezza"
miglior film straniero. Bulgarini:
"Complimenti alla Banca Popolare"
TUTTI I PREMI ASSEGNATI. Miglior film 12 anni schiavo. A Gravity la regia.
03/03/2014

    e-mail
    print

    A

Zoom Foto
Il regista Sorrentino alza la statuetta del miglior film straniero

HOLLYWOOD. ORE 16. BULGARINI: COMPLIMENTI ALLA BANCA POPOLARE. “I miei complimenti, dell'amministrazione comunale e della città – dichiara il vicesindaco e assessore alla crescita Jacopo Bulgarini d'Elci –, alla Banca Popolare di Vicenza e al suo presidente Giovanni Zonin, che oggi possono festeggiare un pezzo dell'Oscar vinto poche ora fa dal film italiano 'La grande bellezza' di Paolo Sorrentino: la banca vicentina è infatti uno dei maggiori finanziatori della pellicola. È un premio al coraggio di chi investe in cultura, come appunto la Banca Popolare di Vicenza che sta assumendo un ruolo crescente come produttore cinematografico di successo, e che porterà senz'altro altre ricadute positive sul territorio”.

ORE 7. "La grande bellezza" di Paolo Sorrentino ha vinto l'Oscar per il miglior film straniero. "Grazie alle mie fonti di ispirazione Federico Fellini, Martin Scorsese, Diego Armando Maradona, a Roma, a Napoli e alla mia più grande bellezza personale, Daniela, Anna e Carlo". Queste le prime parole di Paolo Sorrentino sul palco del Dolby Teathre dopo aver ricevuto l'Oscar per "La Grande Bellezza".

L'Oscar torna in Italia dopo 15 anni. L'ultimo ad aver conquistato la statuetta era stato Roberto Benigni con "La vita è bella" nel 1999. Ad annunciare la vittoria della "Grande Bellezza" sono stati Ewan McGregor e Viola Dacis. Sorrentino ha ricevuto il premio insieme a un entusiasta Toni Servillo e il produttore Nicola Giuliano.

Il neoministro dei Beni Culturali Dario Franceschini ha chiamato al telefono Sorrentino per esprimergli "gioia e ringraziamenti". "Al risveglio - ha scritto su Twitter - sarà per l'Italia un'iniezione di fiducia in se stessa. Viva Sorrentino, viva il cinema italiano! Quando il nostro Paese crede nei suoi talenti e nella sua creatività, torna finalmente a vincere".

Il vero vincitore dell'86/ma edizione degli Oscar è però Gravity di Alfonso Curòn che si porta a casa ben 7 statuette su 10 nomination, tra cui anche regia e montaggio. Miglior film, però, è 12 anni schiavo. Miglior attore protagonista Mattew McConaughey, miglior attrice Cate Blanchett

Tutti i premi dell'86/ma edizione

- FILM: "12 anni schiavo"

- REGIA: Alfonso CuarÂn per "Gravity"

- ATTORE PROTAGONISTA: Matthew McConaughey per "Dallas Buyers Club"

- ATTRICE PROTAGONISTA: Cate Blanchett per "Blue Jasmine"

- ATTORE NON PROTAGONISTA: Jarred Leto in "Dallas Buyers Club"

- ATTRICE NON PROTAGONISTA: Lupita Nyong'o in "12 anni schiavo"

- FILM D'ANIMAZIONE: "Frozen"

- FILM STRANIERO: "La Grande Bellezza"

- SCENEGGIATURA ORIGINALE: Spike Jonze per "Lei"

- SCENEGGIATURA NON ORIGINALE: John Ridley per "12 anni schiavo"

- CORTO D'ANIMAZIONE: "Mr. Hublot" - FOTOGRAFIA: Emmanuel Lubezki per "Gravity"

- SCENOGRAFIA: Catherine Martin e Beverley Dunn per "Il Grande Gatsby"

- COLONNA SONORA ORIGINALE: Steven Price per "Gravity"

- SONORO: Glenn Freemantle per "Gravity"

- MONTAGGIO SONORO: Skip Lievsay, Niv Adiri, Christopher Benstead e Chris Munro per "Gravity"

- TRUCCO: Adruitha Lee e Robin Mathews per "Dallas Buyers Club"

- COSTUMI: Catherine Martin per "Il Grande Gatsby"

- CORTO DOCUMENTARIO: "The Lady in Number 6: Music Saved My Life"

- CORTOMETRAGGIO: "Helium" - DOCUMENTARIO: "20 Feet from Stardom"

- EFFETTI VISIVI: Tim Webber, Chris Lawrence, David Shirk e Neil Corbould per "Gravity"

- MONTAGGIO: Alfonso CuarÂ•n e Mark Sanger per "Gravity"

- CANZONE ORIGINALE: "Let it go" di Kristen Anderson-Lopez e Robert Lopez per "Frozen"



commenti - 16

    01
    |
    02

pagine
1
di
2
1 gigione62 04/03/2014 02:20 337 commenti
se la Banca Popolare di Vicenza festeggia l' Oscar 2014 per "La grande bellezza" un’altra “vicentina” è rimasta però delusa si tratta dell’attrice statunitense Amy Adams, nata a Vicenza, non è riuscita a bissare il successo del Golden Globe di alcuni giorni fa , delusione anche per gli altri “italiani” Leonardo Di Caprio e Martin Scorsese .
2 gigione62 04/03/2014 00:41 337 commenti
donalessio ha ragione , non ho sentito una persona dirmi che la grande bellezza è un bellissimo film , tutti perplessi , chi si è persino addormentato , chi ha capito poco veramente poco , tutti concordi che il film è noiosissimo , sicuramente Sorrentino è il vincitore, lo è anche .........Zonin ha fatto centro ma parliamo di immagine .
3 dallonzolo 04/03/2014 00:13 4 commenti
Gran bella figura ha fatto... tralasciando la perfetta pronuncia dell'inglese, Sorrentino vince un premio Oscar e l'unica cosa intelligente che gli viene da fare è dedicarlo a Maradona?? Andiamo bene ciò
4 LonelyWolf 03/03/2014 21:37 2038 commenti
Ah donalessio ... lasci perdere i francesi, sono invidiosi!
5 LonelyWolf 03/03/2014 21:35 2038 commenti
@donalessio. Può essere benissimo, ma di solito gli americani, quelli dell'Academy Awards non premiano film noiosi, cosa più facile per le giurie europee a Cannes e Venezia ... Avremo - chi vuole - occasione di vederlo domani sera, come annunciato da canale 5, che ce lo offre con inedito tempismo. Prova del nove allora. Philomena è un film che mi piacerebbe molto vedere, prima o dopo non me lo farò scappare.
6 Michele80 03/03/2014 20:47 5535 commenti
Si don alessio. Ci crediamo tutti.
7 donalessio 03/03/2014 19:33 27 commenti
Sono responsabile delle 80 sale cinematografiche parrocchiali del Veneto....questo film in Itali è stato un fallimento da un punto di vista commerciale, anche i francesi lo hanno criticato...è stato fatto per piacere agli americani, Sorrentino è un furbo....a me non è proprio piaciuto. Se ci mettiamo dalla parte degli esercenti da ringraziare sono Checco Zalone e Frozen, ma anche Philomena o La prima neve...La grande bellezza è di una noia mortale ed esci senza speranza.....se volete sapere cosa ne penso date un occhio al sito della diocesi 
8 carlacau 03/03/2014 18:45 256 commenti
Barry Lyndon. L'ho rivisto ieri ( a casa). Paesaggi meravigliosi. Splendido affresco di un'epoca. La settimana scorsa Ladri di biciclette: lo adoro. Ciao
9 LonelyWolf 03/03/2014 17:27 2038 commenti
Bellissimo Barry Lindon ... pensa Carla che la splendida fotografia è stata ottenuta soltanto con luce naturale! Nessuna lampada, neanche uno spot, niente! ...
10 LonelyWolf 03/03/2014 17:22 2038 commenti
Hai dimenticato Shining del grande Kubrik, e Gli uccelli di Hitchcock ... Grandissimi anche loro! E Sergio Leone, Vittorio De Sica, Jacques Tati, Quentin Tarantino, e potrei continuare fino a domani. Di David Lean mi piace la cura maniacale dei particolari, basti ricordare la scena dei girasoli ne Il dottor Zivago o quella finale del treno ne Il ponte sul fiume Kwai, scena che non era possibile ripetere perché a saltare in aria furono un ponte ed un treno veri ... Per le riprese utilizzò 6 cineprese da diverse angolature, se la ripresa fosse stata da buttare forse il film non avrebbe visto la luce perché il produttore sarebbe fallito.
pagine
1
di
2

    01
    |
    02

partecipa. inviaci i tuoi commenti
Commento:
Attenzione: L'intervento non verrà pubblicato fino a quando il moderatore non lo avrà letto ed approvato. I commenti ritenuti inadatti o offensivi non saranno pubblicati.
NOTIZIE CORRELATE

    È la notte degli Oscar, tutti per Sorrentino Dalle 22.50 diretta del red carpet su Sky
    «La grande bellezza» in tv? «È un duro colpo ai cinema»

VIDEO

    Oscar: attesa per notte delle stelle, Sorrentino sogna

FOTOGALLERY

    La notte degli Oscar premia Sorrentino
    La notte dell'Oscar italiano

VIDEO Oscar: attesa per notte delle stelle, ......
più visti

    Vicenza: cerca una prostituta sul web ...
    Mamme furiose al carnevale di Malo ...
    Monte di Malo, ritrovato il corpo ...
    Piovene, un ventenne muore in ambulanza ...
    Sexy Merkel sui carri di carnevale ...
    L'amico che l'ha accompagnata in Svizzera: ...
    Vicenza. Ricostruito il viso deturpato dai ...
    Infermiere abusava delle anziane pazienti
    Arzignano. L'eutanasia di Oriella Il mistero ...
    Investimento-beffa, anziana di Schio perde 1,2 ...

    Contatti
    Privacy policy
    Pubblicità
    Mappa del sito

7
Società Athesis S.p.A. – Corso Porta Nuova, 67 – I-37122 Verona (VR) – REA: VR-44853 – Cap. soc. i.v.: 1.768.000 Euro – P.IVA e C.F. 00213960230
Copyright © 2014 – Tutti i diritti riservati


----------



## Fantastica (4 Marzo 2014)

No, Stermy, no... Che Kubrick facesse film criptici non si può leggere. Ma non ci credo che non hai apprezzato tu, proprio tu eh, un capolavoro come "Orizzonti di gloria" o "Dottor Stranamore"...

Su "La grande bellezza" concordo con te. Però a me ha lasciato qualcosa dentro, diversamente da quella cagata davvero quella sì colossale de "This must be the place".


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, Stermy, no... Che Kubrick facesse film criptici non si può leggere. Ma non ci credo che non hai apprezzato tu, proprio tu eh, un capolavoro come "Orizzonti di gloria" o "Dottor Stranamore"...
> 
> Su "La grande bellezza" concordo con te. Però a me ha lasciato qualcosa dentro, diversamente da quella cagata davvero quella sì colossale de "This must be the place".


Hanno fregato di nuovo la Banca Popolare di Vicenza?
Stiamo guardando ma il film non prende quota...
Ci hanno fregato anche stavolta con le chiacchere?
E la Banca ha pagato convinta del progetto?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2014)

Se fosse un mondo giusto fanculo sti film della sfiga ed oscar per tutte le categorie a questo capolavoro immortale:


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, Stermy, no... Che Kubrick facesse film criptici non si può leggere. Ma non ci credo che non hai apprezzato tu, proprio tu eh, un capolavoro come "Orizzonti di gloria" o "Dottor Stranamore"...
> 
> Su "La grande bellezza" concordo con te. Però a me ha lasciato qualcosa dentro, diversamente da quella cagata davvero quella sì colossale de *"This must be the place"*.


Sean Penn faceva il film. Che poi non sia un bel film ok.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Marzo 2014)

Conte,
concordo con te sugli altri due film di Sorrentino. Il secondo estremamente disturbante, già un po' eccessivo per i miei gusti, ma "Le conseguenze dell'amore" molto bello.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sean Penn faceva il film. Che poi non sia un bel film ok.


Ma guarda.. anche Sean Penn lì non è che insomma... brilli, a fare la brutta copia di Robert Smith versione USA. E il problema è proprio che è una sceneggiatura vuota, un nulla pieno di nulla.


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma guarda.. anche Sean Penn lì non è che insomma... brilli, a fare la brutta copia di Robert Smith versione USA. E il problema è proprio che è una sceneggiatura vuota, un nulla pieno di nulla.


Io lo amo comunque. Può fare qualsiasi cosa. Dopo di lui Fassbender (l'attore).


----------



## Fantastica (4 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Io lo amo comunque. Può fare qualsiasi cosa. Dopo di lui Fassbender (l'attore).


Come non concordare? Ma quanto a bravura, permettimi di aggiungere Leonardo Di Caprio.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Conte,
> concordo con te sugli altri due film di Sorrentino. Il secondo estremamente disturbante, già un po' eccessivo per i miei gusti, ma "Le conseguenze dell'amore" molto bello.



ma a me manda giù dalle risate
sto fatto che Oscuro dica merda di Vicenza
e bene di sto film

che è stato realizzato con i soldi dei vicentini

Che figura


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Come non concordare? Ma quanto a bravura, permettimi di aggiungere Leonardo Di Caprio.


Certo è bravo ma non mi emoziona.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se fosse un mondo giusto fanculo sti film della sfiga ed oscar per tutte le categorie a questo capolavoro immortale:


Nooooooo arnold porca zozza. Ma che è un attore? ma porcaccia la miseriaccia me che ti sei bevuto ?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nooooooo arnold porca zozza. Ma che è un attore? ma porcaccia la miseriaccia me che ti sei bevuto ?


Ma chi cazzo se ne incula. Dai oh. Arnold che inchioda il Predator praticamente a mani nude nell'epico scontro finale vale tutta la filmografia di Sean Penn, Fassbender, Di Caprio (con qualche lieve eccezione), Sorrentino e compagnia cantante fino alla fine dei tempi.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi cazzo se ne incula. Dai oh. Arnold che inchioda il Predator praticamente a mani nude nell'epico scontro finale vale tutta la filmografia di Sean Penn, Fassbender, Di Caprio (con qualche lieve eccezione), Sorrentino e compagnia cantante fino alla fine dei tempi.


Mah :singleeye: Arnold lo comprerei solo per menargli per quanto lo ritengo stupido pensa te :mrgreen: no grazie non mi interessa il suo personaggio :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mah :singleeye: Arnold lo comprerei solo per menargli per quanto lo ritengo stupido pensa te :mrgreen: no grazie non mi interessa il suo personaggio :mrgreen:


Ecco perchè il mondo va male, dicevo. Diamo i soldi a Sorrentino, vai. Vicenza merda.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecco perchè il mondo va male, dicevo. Diamo i soldi a Sorrentino, vai. Vicenza merda.


Ma che esempio mi porti tesoro bello :mrgreen: Cambia esempio che forse si comincia a ragionare ... Dai su quello svalvolato di arnold porco zio ma che è :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che esempio mi porti tesoro bello :mrgreen: Cambia esempio che forse si comincia a ragionare ... Dai su quello svalvolato di arnold porco zio ma che è :mrgreen:


Eccotene un altro:






Altro filmone della vita. Stanno organizzando non per uno ma per ben due seguiti. La vita è bella (non quella di Benigni, ovviamente).


----------



## Zod (4 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, Stermy, no... Che Kubrick facesse film criptici non si può leggere. Ma non ci credo che non hai apprezzato tu, proprio tu eh, un capolavoro come "Orizzonti di gloria" o "Dottor Stranamore"...
> 
> Su "La grande bellezza" concordo con te. Però a me *ha lasciato qualcosa dentro*, diversamente da quella cagata davvero quella sì colossale de "This must be the place".


I popcorn. Ti restano attaccati all'intestino e a volte li ritrovi nel bidet anche dopo giorni e giorni.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccotene un altro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Già questo è leggermente accettabile


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> I popcorn. Ti restano attaccati all'intestino è a volte li ritrovi nel bidet anche dopo giorni e giorni.


:rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Già questo è leggermente accettabile


Mannò dai, ma porca puttana. Come si fa con te? Che sono sti gusti di merda? E' per quello che voti PD? Puttana eva, ma come si fa non godere come ricci quando il presidente degli USA (!) guida in formazione i caccia DEL MONDO alla riscossa degli alieni cattivi riuscendo poi, con il sacrificio di un vecchio ubriacone dato per spacciato, a distruggere una della navi madre della flotta aliena fino allora creduta invincibile ed impenetrabile anche alle armi atomiche ma fallace a fronte di un virus per win 95 messo in circolo nel mainframe alieno globale totale da due mentecatti a bordo di una navicella aliena rimessa su dal crash di roswell del 1946? Ma che sei MATTA?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò dai, ma porca puttana. Come si fa con te? MChe sono sti gusto di merda? E' per quello che voti PD? Puttana eva, ma come si fa non godere come ricci quando il presidente degli USA (!) guida in formazione i caccia DEL MONDO alla riscossa degli alieni cattivi riuscendo poi, con il sacrificio di un vecchio ubriacone dato per spacciato, a distruggere una della navi madre della flotta aliena fino allora creduta invincibile ed impenetrabile anche alle armi atomiche ma fallace a fronte di un virus per win 95 messo in circolo nel mainframe alieno globale totale da due mentecatti a bordo di una navicella aliena rimessa su dal crash di roswell del 1946? Ma che sei MATTA?


oddio mi fai morire :rotfl: Allora spiego si ok le scene fantasmagoriche stile Hollywood vanno benissimo ma la,storia non regge, il contenuto e' stile cenerentola inverosimile :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> oddio mi fai morire :rotfl: Allora spiego si ok le scene fantasmagoriche stile Hollywood vanno benissimo ma la,storia non regge, il contenuto e' stile cenerentola inverosimile :carneval:


Ma lascia perdere la storia. E' la grandeur, lo spettacolo. Che sono sti film intimisti della sfiga? Oh. Cioè, Arnold che piglia a mazzate il Predator, ma che scherziamo?


----------



## sienne (4 Marzo 2014)

Ciao 

bene, vedo che non abbiamo per nulla gli stessi gusti ... 
uno dei film che mi è piaciuto tanto è stato microcosmos. 
Belle inquadrature e audio per l'epoca ... sul mondo delle erbe ...

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lascia perdere la storia. E' la grandeur, lo spettacolo. Che sono sti film intimisti della sfiga? Oh. Cioè, Arnold che piglia a mazzate il Predator, ma che scherziamo?


Ma infatti fossi stata io la sceneggiatrice il Predator avrebbe preso a mazzate Arnold ... Sti finali scontati che noia


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti fossi stata io la sceneggiatrice il Predator avrebbe preso a mazzate Arnold ... Sti finali scontati che noia



E Mars attacks?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E Mars attacks?


Meglio di sicuro :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> LOGIN
> REGISTRATI
> Il Giornale di Vicenza Clic
> 
> ...



Amy Adams é di Vicenza? Ma é vero o una presa per il culo?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Meglio di sicuro :mrgreen:



É bellissimo!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Marzo 2014)

Ma è davvero nata a Vicenza! Non ci posso credere!

http://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amy_Adams


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Amy Adams é di Vicenza? Ma é vero o una presa per il culo?


Si figlia di un militare della Ederle.

Poi anche Demy Lovato la cantante è figlia di vicentini


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CfVmRweoBw#t=136

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:[video=youtube;3CfVmRweoBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CfVmRweoBw#t=136[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CfVmRweoBw#t=136
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:[video=youtube;3CfVmRweoBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CfVmRweoBw#t=136[/video]


prossimo film finanziato dal banco di napoli
la grande monnezza:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2014)

direi un minestrone però onesto, nel senso che non prende in giro gli spettatori, anzi alla fine l'ho trovato quasi dimesso e imbarazzato, un po' "nudo" suo malgrado

non so se avete colto, ma quanto lui e la Ferilli fanno il giro dei palazzi a un certo punto c'è un fuggevole primo piano del galata morente, con la sua testa riccia e il cordoncino al collo, bellissimo:smile:


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Hanno fregato di nuovo la Banca Popolare di Vicenza?
> Stiamo guardando ma il film non prende quota...
> Ci hanno fregato anche stavolta con le chiacchere?
> E la Banca ha pagato convinta del progetto?


Ma tu sei di un ignoranza paurosa.Ti vanti di avere due lauree ma come cazzo ti sei laureato mi spieghi?come?il film di Sorrentino è una produzione mediaset,sei proprio un demente.Secondo me ti sei fermato alle medie.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2014)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> prossimo film finanziato dal banco di napoli
> la grande monnezza:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Parli tu di monnezza,uno che si diverte ad importunare ragazzine figlie della ex nelle piazze di Vicenza,ma pensa tu chi parla....:rotfl:Irene è stata una deficiente,io ti avrei denunciato subito,altro che 1.200 email....!


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2014)

*Allora*

Mi sono informato,e confermo:il film è stato prodotto da"medusa"mediaset.Infatti alcune associazioni stanno insorgendo contro mediaset.Sembra che la prassi imponga 24 mesi di tempo fra il passaggio di un film dal cinema alla televisione....!Conte tornatene a scuola,altro che terun qui e terun lì....prenditi sta cazzo di quinta elementare....!La banca di vicenza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sono informato,e confermo:il film è stato prodotto da"medusa"mediaset.Infatti alcune associazioni stanno insorgendo contro mediaset.Sembra che la prassi imponga 24 mesi di tempo fra il passaggio di un film dal cinema alla televisione....!Conte tornatene a scuola,altro che terun qui e terun lì....prenditi sta cazzo di quinta elementare....!La banca di vicenza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Per quella cacata era d'uopo uno strappo alla regola....

passati 6 mesi 6 dal clamore e curiosita' pe' l'Oscar, nun se la sarebbe cagata nessuno in tivvvu'...fidate...:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tu sei di un ignoranza paurosa.Ti vanti di avere due lauree ma come cazzo ti sei laureato mi spieghi?come?il film di Sorrentino è una produzione mediaset,sei proprio un demente.Secondo me ti sei fermato alle medie.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si ma con i schei de Vicensa...

La Grande Bellezza, Banca Popolare di Vicenza produttore associato
L'Istituto ha finanziato la realizzazione del film di Sorrentino.
Paolo Sorrentino e Toni Servillo alla premiazione degli Oscar.

(© ansa) Paolo Sorrentino e Toni Servillo alla premiazione degli Oscar.

Non solo Roma e Napoli.
C'è anche un po' di Vicenza nel trionfo della Grande Bellezza agli Oscar 2014.
La Banca popolare di Vicenza era produttore associato del film.
L'istituto ha partecipato, ai sensi della normativa sul credito d'imposta, alla realizzazione della pellicola: «Questo riconoscimento conferma che la capacità e il talento italiano possono essere molto apprezzati a livello internazionale», ha dichiarato il direttore generale Samuele Sorato. «Noi continuiamo a credere nell'eccellenza del nostro Paese, accompagnando costantemente con attenzione e fiducia le aziende italiane sui mercati internazionali».
«SCENEGGIATURA DI ALTO VALORE».  La decisione di partecipare alla realizzazione della paellicola è avvenuta dopo la lettura della sceneggiatura «di alto valore letterario».
Non a caso La Grande Bellezza ha ricevuto molti riconoscimenti internazionali: presentato a Cannes, il film di Paolo Sorrentino si è poi aggiudicato, tra gli altri, tre Nastri d'argento, quattro European Film Award, i Golden Globe e i Bafta. Per poi ricevere quello più prestigioso: l'Academy Award come miglior pellicola in lingua straniera.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> direi un minestrone però onesto, nel senso che non prende in giro gli spettatori, anzi alla fine l'ho trovato quasi dimesso e imbarazzato, un po' "nudo" suo malgrado
> 
> non so se avete colto, ma quanto lui e la Ferilli fanno il giro dei palazzi a un certo punto c'è un fuggevole primo piano del galata morente, con la sua testa riccia e il cordoncino al collo, bellissimo:smile:


Ma allora incredibile
Il film di Sorrentino che hanno dato dopo della grande bellezza vale 100 volte la grande bellezza...

Il mio preferito resta "L'amico di famiglia" comunque...

E ovvio la conseguenza dell'amore...

Adesso vado a chiudere il conto che ho con la popolare di Vicenza...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parli tu di monnezza,uno che si diverte ad importunare ragazzine figlie della ex nelle piazze di Vicenza,ma pensa tu chi parla....:rotfl:Irene è stata una deficiente,io ti avrei denunciato subito,altro che 1.200 email....!


Ahn desso tutto si spiega...:up::up::up::up:
Grazie, mi mancava sto tassello...
e vedi che alla fine ghe rivo...:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2014)

si parla di bellezza , non a caso





free ha detto:


> direi un minestrone però onesto, nel senso che non prende in giro gli spettatori, anzi alla fine l'ho trovato quasi dimesso e imbarazzato, un po' "nudo" suo malgrado
> 
> non so se avete colto, ma quanto lui e la Ferilli fanno il giro dei palazzi a un certo punto c'è un fuggevole primo piano del galata morente, con la sua testa riccia e il cordoncino al collo, bellissimo:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sono informato,e confermo:il film è stato prodotto da"medusa"mediaset.Infatti alcune associazioni stanno insorgendo contro mediaset.Sembra che la prassi imponga 24 mesi di tempo fra il passaggio di un film dal cinema alla televisione....!Conte tornatene a scuola,altro che terun qui e terun lì....prenditi sta cazzo di quinta elementare....!La banca di vicenza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Con un milione e trecentomila euro della Banca Popolare di Vicenza.
Informati bene.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, Stermy, no... Che Kubrick facesse film criptici non si può leggere. Ma non ci credo che non hai apprezzato tu, proprio tu eh, un capolavoro come "Orizzonti di gloria" o "Dottor Stranamore"...
> 
> Su "La grande bellezza" concordo con te. Però a me ha lasciato qualcosa dentro, diversamente da quella cagata davvero quella sì colossale de "This must be the place".


Vabbe' su Kubrick  ho esagerato, anche se 2001 Odissea nello spazio e' stata pure n'Odissea sulla Terra pe' farse capi'...:mrgreen:...ed un pochetto anche Eyes wide shut ...quando compare nel finale la maschera sul cuscino io me credevo che la mugliera era n'artra del giro e non che avesse trovato la maschera che aveva nascosto il marito nella cassaforte...anche il sogno che racconta sembra la descrizione di cio' che avveniva nelle festiccciuole...:mrgreen:

This must be the place mi onoro di non averlo degnato manco di sfankulio...e direi che c'ho preso, nell'andare al  risparmio...:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sono informato,e confermo:il film è stato prodotto da"medusa"mediaset.Infatti alcune associazioni stanno insorgendo contro mediaset.Sembra che la prassi imponga 24 mesi di tempo fra il passaggio di un film dal cinema alla televisione....!Conte tornatene a scuola,altro che terun qui e terun lì....prenditi sta cazzo di quinta elementare....!La banca di vicenza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oscar “La grande bellezza” festeggia anche la Banca di Vicenza

La banca vicentina è uno dei maggiori finanziatori della pellicola di Paolo Sorrentino che ha preso la celebre statuetta come "Miglior film straniero". Delusa l'altra "vicentina" Amy Adams
Gloria Callarelli 3 marzo 2014
Consiglia
11
0
Paolo Sorrentino vince l'Oscar (foto:televisionando.it)
Paolo Sorrentino vince l'Oscar (foto:televisionando.it)
Storie Correlate

    "Spaghetti" Golden Globe, statuetta anche per una "vicentina"

Festeggia anche Vicenza l’Oscar 2014 di Paolo Sorrentino come “Miglior film straniero”: tra i maggiori investitori del film, infatti, c’è la Banca popolare di Vicenza del presidente Giovanni Zonin.

GLI "SPAGHETTI" GOLDEN GLOBE

I COMPLIMENTI DELL'AMMINISTRAZIONE COMUNALE. Con loro si è complimentato il vicesindaco e assessore alla crescita Jacopo Bulgarini d'Elci: “I miei complimenti, dell'amministrazione comunale e della città alla Banca Popolare di Vicenza e al suo presidente Giovanni Zonin, che oggi possono festeggiare un pezzo dell'Oscar vinto poche ora fa dal film italiano 'La grande bellezza' di Paolo Sorrentino: la banca vicentina è infatti uno dei maggiori finanziatori della pellicola. È un premio al coraggio di chi investe in cultura, come appunto la Banca Popolare di Vicenza che sta assumendo un ruolo crescente come produttore cinematografico di successo, e che porterà senz'altro altre ricadute positive sul territorio”.

"LA GRANDE DELUSIONE". Un’altra “vicentina” è rimasta però delusa: l’attrice statunitense Amy Adams, nata a Vicenza, non è riuscita a bissare il successo del Golden Globe di alcuni giorni fa. Stessa delusione anche per gli altri “italiani” Leonardo Di Caprio e Martin Scorsese rimasti entrambi a bocca asciutta.

Non podemo mantenere tuti...si masa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora incredibile
> Il film di Sorrentino che hanno dato dopo della grande bellezza vale 100 volte la grande bellezza...
> 
> Il mio preferito resta "L'amico di famiglia" comunque...
> ...


non ho visto questo amico di famiglia...devo dire che a me piacciono tantissimo i film italiani di una volta, con Sordi, Manfredi, Totò, la Loren  etc. (non tutti ovviamente, ma tanti sono dei veri capolavori, secondo me), quindi purtroppo "ricerco" sempre in questi film italiani nuovi un po' di quella genialità, e rimango sempre un po' delusa


----------



## Sterminator (5 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Io lo amo comunque. Può fare qualsiasi cosa. Dopo di lui Fassbender (l'attore).


Io preferisco il padre....

il figlio me sa che manco recita perche' e' no' sciroccato e tossico gia' de suo...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oscar “La grande bellezza” festeggia anche la Banca di Vicenza
> 
> La banca vicentina è uno dei maggiori finanziatori della pellicola di Paolo Sorrentino che ha preso la celebre statuetta come "Miglior film straniero". Delusa l'altra "vicentina" Amy Adams
> Gloria Callarelli 3 marzo 2014
> ...


ma non l'avevi già postata sta cosa?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> non ho visto questo amico di famiglia...devo dire che a me piacciono tantissimo i film italiani di una volta, con Sordi, Manfredi, Totò, la Loren  etc. (non tutti ovviamente, ma tanti sono dei veri capolavori, secondo me), quindi purtroppo "ricerco" sempre in questi film italiani nuovi un po' di quella genialità, e rimango sempre un po' delusa


Bellissimoooooooooooooooooooo

Racconta la storia di un usuraio, che alla fine viene fregato dal suo unico amico che riesce a fregargli un milione di euro...

[video=youtube;LztZyhhizms]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LztZyhhizms[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma non l'avevi già postata sta cosa?


Repetita juvant
Tu puoi produrre quel che ti pare
ma senza schei produci solo scorregge....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Come non concordare? Ma quanto a bravura, permettimi di aggiungere Leonardo Di Caprio.


Che pero' nel lupo di wall street ha fatto cagare completamente...

me dispias' pe' Scorsese, (non diteglielo che ce rimane male)... ma so' arrivato a fatica a meta' del film e poi me so' arreso con sollievo...


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2014)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ahn desso tutto si spiega...:up::up::up::up:
> Grazie, mi mancava sto tassello...
> e vedi che alla fine ghe rivo...:up::up::up::up:[/QUOTE
> Ti mancava?:rotfl:sei patetico.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Repetita juvant
> Tu puoi produrre quel che ti pare
> ma senza schei produci solo scorregge....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Amico...confesso di essere molto ignorante in questo tema,io gia'odio la tv,se poi debbo vedere 1 palla,lascio perdere.
Sto film era poi così bello???Tieni presente che io ieri ho optato,per un western di Clint..ma solo perche'non avevo voglia di giocare a biliardo.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora incredibile
> Il film di Sorrentino che hanno dato dopo della grande bellezza vale 100 volte la grande bellezza...
> 
> Il mio preferito resta "L'amico di famiglia" comunque...
> ...


e che chiudi, che sei in profondo rosso...anzi mo' te da' na' ripassata pure el direttur'...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ahn desso tutto si spiega...:up::up::up::up:
> ...


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si ora hai indicato chi ti ha detto certe cose.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e che chiudi, che sei in profondo rosso...anzi mo' te da' na' ripassata pure el direttur'...


Sai che la filiale della BPV di vicenza al mio paese...
è proprio sotto al mio appartamento....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E proprio stamattina coglionavo il direttore....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ci vediamo tutti i giorni...

Sai MAI andato in rosso con una banca in tutta la mia vita....

Sai com'è no?

Mentalità veneta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ciò ma mi spieghi come mai ai paesi tuoi i contadini non abitano nei campi e ce stanno tutti ste paeselli pieni di sedi di partiti? Come mai?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io ti diffido a rompermi il cazzo in pm,e se vuoi capirla capiscila.e non scherzo!
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico...confesso di essere molto ignorante in questo tema,io gia'odio la tv,se poi debbo vedere 1 palla,lascio perdere.
> Sto film era poi così bello???Tieni presente che io ieri ho optato,per un western di Clint..ma solo perche'non avevo voglia di giocare a biliardo.


Non so sai...
Uno di quei film che non t'inchioda alla poltrona
ma che guardi facendo le faccende di casa....

Nulla di che...

La grande bellezza è il culo della Ferilli...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che la filiale della BPV di vicenza al mio paese...
> è proprio sotto al mio appartamento....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E proprio stamattina coglionavo il direttore....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Mentalita' veneta quale?...

quella che s'evade a piu' non posso e stato mio nun te conossso?...:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mentalita' veneta quale?...
> 
> quella che s'evade a piu' non posso e stato mio nun te conossso?...:rotfl:



ma noi evadiamo perchè siamo conosciuti al fisco no?
Mica come i tuoi compari che vivono di aiuti di stato e fanno il doppio lavoro in nero no?

Da voi partita iva
questa sconosciuta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2014)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Fai come ti pare....
> ...


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2014)

eh ma infatti lì l'ha finito spielberg perchè il maestro era morto 





Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' su Kubrick  ho esagerato, anche se 2001 Odissea nello spazio e' stata pure n'Odissea sulla Terra pe' farse capi'...:mrgreen:...ed un pochetto anche Eyes wide shut ...quando compare nel finale la maschera sul cuscino io me credevo che la mugliera era n'artra del giro e non che avesse trovato la maschera che aveva nascosto il marito nella cassaforte...anche il sogno che racconta sembra la descrizione di cio' che avveniva nelle festiccciuole...:mrgreen:
> 
> This must be the place mi onoro di non averlo degnato manco di sfankulio...e direi che c'ho preso, nell'andare al  risparmio...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh ma infatti lì l'ha finito spielberg perchè il maestro era morto


no no...il pazzo e' morto una settimana dopo il montaggio....

l'ambiguita' e' stata quindi voluta da Kubrick...:mrgreen:

ci vediamo a settembre....rimandata...:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2014)

*E a*



contepinceton ha detto:


> ma noi evadiamo perchè siamo conosciuti al fisco no?
> Mica come i tuoi compari che vivono di aiuti di stato e fanno il doppio lavoro in nero no?
> 
> Da voi partita iva
> questa sconosciuta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E adesso viene il bello caro mio,adesso vediamo chi ha scritto verità e chi ha scritto fandonie....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> no no...il pazzo e' morto una settimana dopo il montaggio....
> 
> l'ambiguita' e' stata quindi voluta da Kubrick...:mrgreen:
> 
> ci vediamo a settembre....rimandata...:mrgreen:


no, guarda che comunque spielberg lo zampino lo ha messo eccome, purtroppo


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2014)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> ma noi evadiamo perchè siamo conosciuti al fisco no?
> Mica come i tuoi compari che vivono di aiuti di stato e fanno il doppio lavoro in nero no?
> 
> Da voi partita iva
> questa sconosciuta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Stai bene?non farmi preoccupare.:up:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, guarda che comunque spielberg lo zampino lo ha messo eccome, purtroppo


boh, pero' lui c'era e si vede in tutto il suo sciroccamento...


----------



## MK (5 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parli tu di monnezza,uno che si diverte ad importunare ragazzine figlie della ex nelle piazze di Vicenza,ma pensa tu chi parla....:rotfl:Irene è stata una deficiente,io ti avrei denunciato subito,altro che 1.200 email....!


Oscuretto vuoi parlare con me di Irene? Magari trovi un altro punto di vista :smile:


----------



## MK (5 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io preferisco il padre....
> 
> il figlio me sa che manco recita perche' e' no' sciroccato e tossico gia' de suo...


Milk, In to the wild... Poi è figo. Basta non si discute :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (5 Marzo 2014)

http://canecattivo.com/2014/03/04/da-cafonal-a-cafoscar/


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> boh, pero' lui c'era e si vede in tutto il suo sciroccamento...


avercene di sciroccati così


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2014)

ecco la cazzata dell'ideologia. film di destra, film di sinistra.
che cazzate
l'arte in genere si guarda , si ascolta, si gode senza pregiudizi.
che cos'è la destra, cos'è la sinistra ...diceva il buon gaber


----------



## MK (5 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ecco la cazzata dell'ideologia. film di destra, film di sinistra.
> che cazzate
> l'arte in genere si guarda , si ascolta, si gode senza pregiudizi.
> che cos'è la destra, cos'è la sinistra ...diceva il buon gaber


Arte? Quella non è arte, è prodotto confezionato. Confezionato ad arte


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Arte? Quella non è arte, è prodotto confezionato. *Confezionato ad arte*


parlavo in genere , comunque come ho già detto; non è mica poco


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ecco la cazzata dell'ideologia. film di destra, film di sinistra.
> che cazzate
> l'arte in genere si guarda , si ascolta, si gode senza pregiudizi.
> che cos'è la destra, cos'è la sinistra ...diceva il buon gaber


Eh no pardio...
[video=youtube;POQuvMZZZag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POQuvMZZZag[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (6 Marzo 2014)

Ne ho visto solo un pezzo. L'ho trovato eccessivamente noioso. Mi aspettavo qualcosa di più coinvolgente.
Però non concordo sul prodotto preconfezionato o su etichette troppo dispregiative. Alla fine mi ha dato l'idea di essere un buon film, basato molto sulle immagini e sulla fotografia più che sulla trama.
Non mi pronuncio se meritasse o meno l'Oscar. Certo, per quello che sono i miei gusti, Mediterraneo o la Vita Bella erano un'altra cosa.

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ne ho visto solo un pezzo. L'ho trovato eccessivamente noioso. Mi aspettavo qualcosa di più coinvolgente.
> Però non concordo sul prodotto preconfezionato o su etichette troppo dispregiative. Alla fine mi ha dato l'idea di essere un buon film, basato molto sulle immagini e sulla fotografia più che sulla trama.
> Non mi pronuncio se meritasse o meno l'Oscar. Certo, per quello che sono i miei gusti, Mediterraneo o la Vita Bella erano un'altra cosa.
> 
> Buscopann


E figurate se te vedevi er finale de sta cacata......:mrgreen:

ma cmq e' confezionato proprio per quello, fotografia e scenari...

il resto, non pervenuto, a parte la scopiazzatura a piene mani a quell'altro scirocche' de Fellini...

tu a me nun me voj senti'...:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E figurate se te vedevi er finale de sta cacata......:mrgreen:
> 
> ma cmq e' confezionato proprio per quello, fotografia e scenari...
> 
> ...


quello che non piace a te ma arriva all'oscar non puoi chiamarlo cacata.i riferimenti alla dolce vita per te sono scopiazzature quando il cinema è pieno di opere che contengono citazioni da altre .ribadendo cheper me siamo comunque su due concetti differenti.
ma poi....tanto scopiazzato quando basa tutto , anche secondo te,su luce ,  fotografia e scenari mentre la dolce vita è un film in b/n.
detto questoanch'ionon l'ho trovato eccelso.aproposito di paragoni però...
molto più bravo tony servillo rispetto a mastroianni


----------



## Caciottina (6 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che non piace a te ma arriva all'oscar non puoi chiamarlo cacata.i riferimenti alla dolce vita per te sono scopiazzature quando il cinema è pieno di opere che contengono citazioni da altre .ribadendo cheper me siamo comunque su due concetti differenti.
> ma poi....tanto scopiazzato quando basa tutto , anche secondo te,su luce ,  fotografia e scenari mentre la dolce vita è un film in b/n.
> detto questoanch'ionon l'ho trovato eccelso.aproposito di paragoni però...
> molto più bravo tony servillo rispetto a mastroianni



ieri ho visto gli highlights degli oscar, quello che lo dedica ai malati di aids, quell altra all africa e i paesi in difficolta, sorrentino mi ha fatto ridere:

ciao sono sorrentino volevo salutare mamma papa mia sorella fratello, gli zii gli amici il gatto e il cane:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ieri ho visto gli highlights degli oscar, quello che lo dedica ai malati di aids, quell altra all africa e i paesi in difficolta, sorrentino mi ha fatto ridere:
> 
> ciao sono sorrentino volevo salutare mamma papa mia sorella fratello, gli zii gli amici il gatto e il cane:rotfl:


siamo dei provincialotti, ma avevano già detto tutto:mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E figurate se te vedevi er finale de sta cacata......:mrgreen:
> 
> ma cmq e' confezionato proprio per quello, fotografia e scenari...
> 
> ...


Dai. Le cacate sono altre su. Esistono anche altri termini per definire ciò che non ci piace. A me per esempio non piacciono i film western, ma mica sono così ottuso da definire Sergio Leone uno che confezionava cacate! :mrgreen
Ad ogni modo, per questo genere di film, basati su immagini, fotografia e lunghe sequenze il maestro rimane sempre lui: David Lynch. Solo che lui è molto onirico. Un geniale sciroccato 

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dai. Le cacate sono altre su. Esistono anche altri termini per definire ciò che non ci piace. A me per esempio non piacciono i film western, ma mica sono così ottuso da definire Sergio Leone uno che confezionava cacate! :mrgreen
> Ad ogni modo, per questo genere di film, basati su immagini, fotografia e lunghe sequenze il maestro rimane sempre lui: David Lynch. Solo che lui è molto onirico. Un geniale sciroccato
> 
> Buscopann


per noi normali i geni sono sempre sciroccati


----------



## Buscopann (6 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per noi normali i geni sono sempre sciroccati


Non sempre. Raffaello era fin troppo normale.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non sempre. Raffaello era fin troppo normale.
> 
> Buscopann


va bene, quasi


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per noi normali i geni sono sempre sciroccati


Ma tu mica sei normale.


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu mica sei normale.


non volevo essere irritante, grazie


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ieri ho visto gli highlights degli oscar, quello che lo dedica ai malati di aids, quell altra all africa e i paesi in difficolta, sorrentino mi ha fatto ridere:
> 
> ciao sono sorrentino volevo salutare mamma papa mia sorella fratello, gli zii gli amici il gatto e il cane:rotfl:


E tony servillo poi è volato a Padova per il teatro Verdi.
Fora dal veneto eduardo de filippo, che non se capisce na parola.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tony servillo poi è volato a Padova per il teatro Verdi.
> Fora dal veneto eduardo de filippo, che non se capisce na parola.


Volevo dirti che Tony Servillo è di Afragola, e indovina dov'è.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Volevo dirti che Tony Servillo è di Afragola, e indovina dov'è.


Afragola?

In Africa a nord dell'Angola


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Volevo dirti che Tony Servillo è di Afragola, e indovina dov'è.


Ah ecco la grande bellezza...

[video=youtube;_5q6gbIeGNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5q6gbIeGNA[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Volevo dirti che Tony Servillo è di Afragola, e indovina dov'è.


[video=youtube;Z3cwEQBza4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3cwEQBza4Y[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Volevo dirti che Tony Servillo è di Afragola, e indovina dov'è.


[video=youtube;XaqSr8G-nTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaqSr8G-nTE[/video]


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Volevo dirti che Tony Servillo è di Afragola, e indovina dov'è.


Ma adesso ti ci metti anche tu a dar manforte al buffone del forum?non credi che uno ci basti e ci avanzi?magari non ancora per molto in effetti...:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Ne ho visto solo un pezzo. L'ho trovato eccessivamente noioso. Mi aspettavo qualcosa di più coinvolgente.
> Però non concordo sul prodotto preconfezionato o su etichette troppo dispregiative. Alla fine mi ha dato l'idea di essere un buon film, basato molto sulle immagini e sulla fotografia più che sulla trama.
> Non mi pronuncio se meritasse o meno l'Oscar. Certo, per quello che sono i miei gusti, Mediterraneo o la Vita Bella erano un'altra cosa.
> 
> Buscopann


Per i miei gusti lento.Ma la fotografia,i giochi di luce,i colori,i dialoghi,le musiche,semplicemente geniale.Non è un bel film è un film geniale.La nana che fuma mentre tutti ballano,l'espressione di servillo al funerale,la ragazza di notte con il cane....per non parlare delle giacche di jep.Non è un film per tutti,da tutti!


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2014)

la ritualità nel funerale è un grande momento.anche la luce usata nei due modi opposti tra le vedute di roma : soffusa naturale e calda e quella artificiale delle feste e della volgarità.





oscuro ha detto:


> Per i miei gusti lento.Ma la fotografia,i giochi di luce,i colori,i dialoghi,le musiche,semplicemente geniale.Non è un bel film è un film geniale.La nana che fuma mentre tutti ballano,l'espressione *di servillo al funerale,l*a ragazza di notte con il cane....per non parlare delle giacche di jep.Non è un film per tutti,da tutti!


----------



## Fantastica (6 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la ritualità nel funerale è un grande momento.anche la luce usata nei due modi opposti tra le vedute di roma : soffusa naturale e calda e quella artificiale delle feste e della volgarità.


Eddài su! E' un buon film. A me ha lasciato qualcosa dentro, mi ha toccata. 
E Eduardo recitato da Servillo, e quel testo di Eduardo sono MERAVIGLIOSI.


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eddài su! E' un buon film. A me ha lasciato qualcosa dentro, mi ha toccata.
> E Eduardo recitato da Servillo, e quel testo di Eduardo sono MERAVIGLIOSI.


concordissssimo


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*Fantastica*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Eddài su! E' un buon film. A me ha lasciato qualcosa dentro, mi ha toccata.
> E Eduardo recitato da Servillo, e quel testo di Eduardo sono MERAVIGLIOSI.


Non è un film per tutti!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2014)

http://www.ilmenzogniero.altervista...-discussione-su-la-grande-bellezza-due-morti/

[h=1]Roma, termina in tragedia discussione su La grande Bellezza: due morti[/h]
Si è conclusa nel peggiore dei modi la cena di tre coppie romane riunitesi per un’amichevole rimpatriata in una trattoria sulla Prenestina. I sei giovani, intenti a raccontarsi le ultime novità lavorative e taggarsi in tempo reale su Facebook, hanno subito abbandonato l’atmosfera serena e conviviale quando l’argomento di conversazione è diventato proprio *La grande bellezza* di Paolo Sorrentino.
Stando ad una prima ricostruzione pare che Nicholas, il più giovane fra i sei,  abbia esordito lodando l’opera del regista napoletano come *“affresco di un’Italia in declino”*. Subito la coppia formata da Giacomo e Alessandra avrebbe espresso a gran voce il disappunto per quell’affermazione, mentre Maria e Patrizio avrebbero cercato di difendere Nicholas argomentando la tesi con parole del tipo*“felliniano**”*, *“onirico” *e *“ritratto decaduto e decadente”*. La situazione è subito peggiorata e sono volate parole pesanti; *ma la vera svolta c’è stata quando Giovanna*, compagna di Nicholas, *ha usato l’aggettivo “kierkegaardiano”*. A quel punto Giacomo ha tirato fuori una calibro 38 dalla tasca minacciando la donna ed intimandola di ritrattare. Nicholas si è immediatamente gettato sull’uomo per difendere la compagna, ma Giacomo ha sparato ferendolo a morte. Maria ha quindi cercato di far tornare in sé l’omicida, spiegandogli che si trattava di un film che poteva dividere proprio perché *“un ritratto céliniano e intrinsecamente contraddittorio”* e che la grande interpretazione di Servillo, comunque, era fuori discussione. Sentendo quelle parole Giacomo ha nuovamente perso il controllo e dopo aver sparato alla spalla di Maria, si è puntato la pistola alla tempia, gridando a squarciagola: *“Mi fa schifo Servillo!!!”* prima di togliersi la vita.
Giunta sul posto la polizia non ha potuto far altro che constatare i due decessi e chiamare un’ambulanza per la donna (non in gravi condizioni). “_Siamo molto preoccupati_ – ha commentato il *capo della polizia* del Commissariato Prenestino VII – _*è già il decimo episodio di violenza questa settimana per gli stessi motivi.*_ _Solo martedì sera abbiamo ricevuto 6 chiamate per liti in famiglia dopo che su canale 5 hanno trasmesso La grande bellezza. Chiediamo maggiore tatto, in primis da parte dei media, e *che non si ripeta più un uso tanto spropositato di aggettivi*_”._
Marco Ciotola_


----------



## Zod (6 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> http://www.ilmenzogniero.altervista...-discussione-su-la-grande-bellezza-due-morti/
> 
> *Roma, termina in tragedia discussione su La grande Bellezza: due morti*
> 
> ...


Comunque rispetto all'ammazzare per un parcheggio è già un passo avanti. E di questo dobbiamo ringraziare il regista del film.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Comunque rispetto all'ammazzare per un parcheggio è già un passo avanti. E di questo dobbiamo ringraziare il regista del film.


ma e' na' sòla...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> http://www.ilmenzogniero.altervista...-discussione-su-la-grande-bellezza-due-morti/
> 
> [h=1]Roma, termina in tragedia discussione su La grande Bellezza: due morti[/h]
> Si è conclusa nel peggiore dei modi la cena di tre coppie romane riunitesi per un’amichevole rimpatriata in una trattoria sulla Prenestina. I sei giovani, intenti a raccontarsi le ultime novità lavorative e taggarsi in tempo reale su Facebook, hanno subito abbandonato l’atmosfera serena e conviviale quando l’argomento di conversazione è diventato proprio *La grande bellezza* di Paolo Sorrentino.
> ...




Ma vedi che brutta gente gira per ROma?

Ma lo vedi?
Stasera abbiamo la serata con i vini....


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma e' na' sòla...


Ma il sito postato da clementine è fantastico sembra di leggere il manifesto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (6 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vedi che brutta gente gira per ROma?
> 
> Ma lo vedi?
> Stasera abbiamo la serata con i vini....


Ho visto tanti veneti uccidersi a vicenda solo per un commento sbagliato sul prosecco.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ho visto tanti veneti uccidersi a vicenda solo per un commento sbagliato sul prosecco.


Non era per il commento sul prosecco...testina...
era ben altro...ben altro...
Era che il prosecco era stato fatto con un graspo de ua...rubà in tel campo de quell'altro...


----------



## Zod (6 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non era per il commento sul prosecco...testina...
> era ben altro...ben altro...
> Era che il prosecco era stato fatto con un graspo de ua...rubà in tel campo de quell'altro...


Ho visto piloti di gondole suicidarsi schiantandosi contro i bastioni di Venezia, piuttosto che emettere lo scontrino fiscale.


----------



## Zod (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma e' na' sòla...


Basta aggettivi cribbio!! Ma non capisci??? Moriremo tutti....!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Basta aggettivi cribbio!! Ma non capisci??? Moriremo tutti....!!!


Zod in effetti tu sei un po' kierkegaardiano... non volevo dirtelo ma è così... pensaci... e sei anche un po' céliniano e intrinsecamente contraddittorio!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ho visto piloti di gondole suicidarsi schiantandosi contro i bastioni di Venezia, piuttosto che emettere lo scontrino fiscale.


E quel che è peggio non hanno mosso un dito quel giorno....quel giorno glorioso epico...unico...

[video=youtube;m1IxwEaflUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1IxwEaflUU[/video]


----------



## Zod (6 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Zod in effetti tu sei un po' kierkegaardiano... non volevo dirtelo ma è così... pensaci... e sei anche un po' céliniano e intrinsecamente contraddittorio!


Céline e Kierkegard li conosco bene, ma Contrad non l'ho mai sentito nominare.


----------



## Zod (6 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E quel che è peggio non hanno mosso un dito quel giorno....quel giorno glorioso epico...unico...
> 
> [video=youtube;m1IxwEaflUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1IxwEaflUU[/video]


Non hanno mosso un dito perchè sanno che è impossibile mirare bene con la pistola mentre ci si sta sbellicando dalle risate.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non hanno mosso un dito perchè sanno che è impossibile mirare bene con la pistola mentre ci si sta sbellicando dalle risate.


Infatti...
Ma lo stato italiano no rise affatto...
Pene esemplari per quella goliardia...

Ma il mezo l'è ancora in mano nostra!

[video=youtube;C9vaxE6bdt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9vaxE6bdt0[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2014)

Onore ai martiri, non capiti, non compresi....

[video=youtube;bYNg0sWHz00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYNg0sWHz00[/video]


----------



## Zod (6 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti...
> Ma lo stato italiano no rise affatto...
> Pene esemplari per quella goliardia...
> 
> ...


È una manifestazione in memoria di quel giorno? Quando si festeggia a Carnevale o il primo di Aprile?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2014)

Conte ma io mi chiedo........ Dove cazzo le trovi tutte ste robe che posti? Poi non capisco se sono serie o prese per il culo...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2014)

Comunque fanno morire dal ridere!!!

quand'é che fanno ste cose? Voglio andarci una volta! Ma se mi metto a ridere si incazzano? Bisogna fare finta di essere seri?


----------



## Fantastica (6 Marzo 2014)

*Zod*

... ultimamente non sembri più tu. Ma meglio, eh! Molto meglio


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *quello che non piace a te ma arriva all'oscar non puoi chiamarlo cacata*.i riferimenti alla dolce vita per te sono scopiazzature quando il cinema è pieno di opere che contengono citazioni da altre .ribadendo cheper me siamo comunque su due concetti differenti.
> ma poi....tanto scopiazzato quando basa tutto , anche secondo te,su luce ,  fotografia e scenari mentre la dolce vita è un film in b/n.
> detto questoanch'ionon l'ho trovato eccelso.aproposito di paragoni però...
> molto più bravo tony servillo rispetto a mastroianni


E perchè no? Stiamo parlando di oscar eh...


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per i miei gusti lento.Ma la fotografia,i giochi di luce,i colori,i dialoghi,le musiche,semplicemente geniale.Non è un bel film è un film geniale.La nana che fuma mentre tutti ballano,l'espressione di servillo al funerale,la ragazza di notte con il cane....*per non parlare delle giacche di jep*.Non è un film per tutti,da tutti!


Quelle meritano, lo ammetto.


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E perchè no? Stiamo parlando di oscar eh...


in effetti è noto che siano cacate, chiedo scusa


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti è noto che siano cacate, chiedo scusa


Berlino e Cannes sono altra cosa, ça va sans dire...


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Berlino e Cannes sono altra cosa, ça va sans dire...


pourquoi?


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma il sito postato da clementine è fantastico sembra di leggere il manifesto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


te cor manifesto ar massimo c'incarti er pesce...e' troppo difficile pe' te...


----------



## Zod (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> te cor manifesto ar massimo c'incarti er pesce...e' troppo difficile pe' te...


Incartare il pesce con "Il manifesto" è vilipendio di cadavere.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> te cor manifesto ar massimo c'incarti er pesce...e' troppo difficile pe' te...


Diceva il sociologo Zygmunt Bauman che “se il pensiero è sicuramente inefficace senza azione, l'azione senza pensiero lo è altrettanto”. 

Laonde se noi veneti smettiamo di pagare gli F24 ( che immagino tu pensi siano aerei), in due mesi, mettiamo in croce tutta l'Italia.

Procediamo.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Comunque fanno morire dal ridere!!!
> 
> quand'é che fanno ste cose? Voglio andarci una volta! Ma se mi metto a ridere si incazzano? Bisogna fare finta di essere seri?


[video=youtube;KthQBW0I33c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KthQBW0I33c[/video]

No tu vieni con me, ma stammi vicina e non ti accadrà nulla.
Ogni anno fine agosto!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diceva il sociologo Zygmunt Bauman che “se il pensiero è sicuramente inefficace senza azione, l'azione senza pensiero lo è altrettanto”.
> 
> Laonde se noi veneti smettiamo di pagare gli F24 ( che immagino tu pensi siano aerei), in due mesi, mettiamo in croce tutta l'Italia.
> 
> Procediamo.



Hahahahaha conte!!! Ma sei sempre stato così venetoso? Non ti ricordavo così secessionista. Allora tra due mesi che facciamo? Ci tocca scappare in Albania sui gommoni?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Comunque fanno morire dal ridere!!!
> 
> quand'é che fanno ste cose? Voglio andarci una volta! Ma se mi metto a ridere si incazzano? Bisogna fare finta di essere seri?


In maggio si ricordano i caduti...

[video=youtube;OmonkYOKfC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmonkYOKfC4[/video]

Anche noi stasera abbiamo riso in enoteca...
Leggendo del napoletan che reclamizza un film finanziato con i nostri schei e lo troviamo colpevole di vilipendio della realtà vicentina: e abbiamo deciso di farne un articolo di giornale...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Hahahahaha conte!!! Ma sei sempre stato così venetoso? Non ti ricordavo così secessionista. Allora tra due mesi che facciamo? Ci tocca scappare in Albania sui gommoni?


SI.
Io ho suonato in quasi tutto il mondo.
E mi sono sempre presentato al mondo come veneto.
Ma mai mi sono permesso di dire che l'Italia fa schifo.
Mai.

No noi non abbiamo mire espansionistiche.
Voi affonderete con il resto della penisola, assieme a Roma.

Noi dobbiamo staccarci per salvarci.

L'Europa ci aiuterà perchè siamo in grado di pagare la nostra quota di debito pubblico.

Abbiamo detto alla Merkel che altrimenti non riusciamo a pagarla perchè Roma ce la ciuccia.

Avremo anche noi un G7: Belluno, Treviso, Vicenza, Padova, Verona, Venezia, Rovigo.

Nel nostro G7 la nuova ladrona sarà Venessia, il nostro Mezzoggiorno da tirare su con la cassa sarà il polesine.

Mi dispiace per voi Lombardi...
ANzi è stato bello finchè è durato.
Piuttosto accollatevi voi tutti gli albanesi che verranno espulsi dal Veneto.


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Questa*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> http://www.ilmenzogniero.altervista...-discussione-su-la-grande-bellezza-due-morti/
> 
> *Roma, termina in tragedia discussione su La grande Bellezza: due morti*
> 
> ...


Questa notizia è una bufala.Solo un ignorante non capisce che non esiste il capo della polizia del prenestino....solo un ignorante.


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*

Adesso mi chiedo:avete attaccato per mesi daniele....,possibile mai che a nessuno dia fastidio questo continuo postare stronzate,sul veneto libero,su roma, sul sud?questa mania ossessiva compulsiva di postare stronzate e provocazioni di vario tipo?Voi trovate divertente questo imbecille che a 46 anni posta in continuazione cazzate simili?Ma non vi siete stufati di questi cazzo di detti veneti....,discriminazioni e cazzate varie?adesso mi rivolgo pure a quelle menti sane o insane che definiscono questo soggetto divertente,ma vi sembra normale questo agire?Posso capire l'indulgenza che si deve avere per una persona più sfortunata di noi,ma non è stato superato il limite?possibile che questo scempio dia fastidio solo a me e principessa?spero vivamente che la nuova amministrazione capisca che questo personaggio vada aiutato,ma in un altra sede.E non sto scherzando.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questa notizia è una bufala.Solo un ignorante non capisce che non esiste il capo della polizia del prenestino....solo un ignorante.



Ma Oscuro dai! È ovvio che è una bufala!!! Ma ti pare??? Gente che spara agli amici perché uno dice che un film é onirico o kierkegaardiano? E che si uccide urlando "Toni Servillo mi fa schifo!"???


chiedo scusa allora! L'ho postata pensando che fosse chiaro a tutti che era una roba per ridere! Mi fa ridere che tutti da giorni non facciano altro che parlare de La grande bellezza! È un gran bel film! Bello da guardare! È bello e palloso e anche triste nella rappresentazione di certi personaggi! Ma è obiettivamente un BEL film. Punto. Tutte ste menate mi fanno ridere! Su FB non vedo altro che commenti sul fatto che sia una grande cagata ecc... Minchia che pesantezza!



Sorry!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso mi chiedo:avete attaccato per mesi daniele....,possibile mai che a nessuno dia fastidio questo continuo postare stronzate,sul veneto libero,su roma, sul sud?questa mania ossessiva compulsiva di postare stronzate e provocazioni di vario tipo?Voi trovate divertente questo imbecille che a 46 anni posta in continuazione cazzate simili?Ma non vi siete stufati di questi cazzo di detti veneti....,discriminazioni e cazzate varie?adesso mi rivolgo pure a quelle menti sane o insane che definiscono questo soggetto divertente,ma vi sembra normale questo agire?Posso capire l'indulgenza che si deve avere per una persona più sfortunata di noi,ma non è stato superato il limite?possibile che questo scempio dia fastidio solo a me e principessa?spero vivamente che la nuova amministrazione capisca che questo personaggio vada aiutato,ma in un altra sede.E non sto scherzando.



No, non mi sembra normale. Penso che tutte quelle robe sul veneto siano cagate pazzesche. Però quei filmati mi fanno ridere, perché davvero non riesco a credere che siano robe serie. E mi fanno ridere. Non riesco a prenderle sul serio.


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma Oscuro dai! È ovvio che è una bufala!!! Ma ti pare??? Gente che spara agli amici perché uno dice che un film é onirico o kierkegaardiano? E che si uccide urlando "Toni Servillo mi fa schifo!"???
> 
> 
> chiedo scusa allora! L'ho postata pensando che fosse chiaro a tutti che era una roba per ridere! Mi fa ridere che tutti da giorni non facciano altro che parlare de La grande bellezza! È un gran bel film! Bello da guardare! È bello e palloso e anche triste nella rappresentazione di certi personaggi! Ma è obiettivamente un BEL film. Punto. Tutte ste menate mi fanno ridere! Su FB non vedo altro che commenti sul fatto che sia una grande cagata ecc... Minchia che pesantezza!
> ...


Ma infatti non mi riferivo a te,ma a chi ha pensato fosse una notizia vera.:up:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> Io ho suonato in quasi tutto il mondo.
> E mi sono sempre presentato al mondo come veneto.
> Ma mai mi sono permesso di dire che l'Italia fa schifo.
> ...


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > SI.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No, non mi sembra normale. Penso che tutte quelle robe sul veneto siano cagate pazzesche. Però quei filmati mi fanno ridere, perché davvero non riesco a credere che siano robe serie. E mi fanno ridere. Non riesco a prenderle sul serio.




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E' goliardiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Anch'io mi diverto con quello che posso no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti non mi riferivo a te,ma a chi ha pensato fosse una notizia vera.:up:



Cioè chi?
Io no eh?

ma se tu pensi che io ci abbia creduto e l'abbia commentata come vera....

Non capisci la mia goliardia...

Clementine si...

Del resto neanch'io capisco il tuo umorismo su pipì popò e culetto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Infatti quel sito è veritiero quanto il manifesto no?


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> E' goliardiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Anch'io mi diverto con quello che posso no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ad occhio e croce ancora per poco....


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > SI.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ad occhio e croce ancora per poco....


Perché?
Dici ancora per poco?


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Perché?
> Dici ancora per poco?


Io vado a sensazioni....


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vado a sensazioni....



Cioè la spussa delle discariche?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè la spussa delle discariche?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Anche ...ma sai con i tipi come te e anche più divertente....sempre troppo sicuri di tutto...:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No, non mi sembra normale. Penso che tutte quelle robe sul veneto siano cagate pazzesche. Però quei filmati mi fanno ridere, perché davvero non riesco a credere che siano robe serie. E mi fanno ridere. Non riesco a prenderle sul serio.


quoto!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No, non mi sembra normale. Penso che tutte quelle robe sul veneto siano cagate pazzesche. Però quei filmati mi fanno ridere, perché davvero non riesco a credere che siano robe serie. E mi fanno ridere. Non riesco a prenderle sul serio.


Però quella volta lo stato con quelli dell'assalto 
se la prese molto a male eh?

La goliardata fu pagata carissima eh?

A seguito delle indagini volte a svelare la pianificazione del gesto eversivo, fu istruito un processo. Tra i capi di accusa ipotizzati vi erano:

  attentato all'unità dello Stato
    banda armata
    interruzione di pubblico servizio, per le interruzioni delle trasmissioni televisive effettuate in precedenza alla manifestazione veneziana.

Nel maggio 2006 vi sono stati altri rinvii a giudizio per altri reati connessi agli stessi fatti.

Il processo ai Serenissimi si concluse con assoluzioni, patteggiamenti e condanne:

    Luigi Faccia: condanna a 4 anni e 9 mesi di reclusione per la manifestazione veneziana (scontati 3 e mezzo ed affidato ai servizi sociali) oltre ad una condanna a 6 mesi di reclusione per associazione sovversiva da parte del Tribunale di Verona, 5 anni e 3 mesi complessivi. Non aveva partecipato alla manifestazione, ma fu identificato come uno degli organizzatori dell'operazione e sedicente Presidente del Veneto Serenissimo Governo.
    Giuseppe Segato: condanna a 3 anni e 7 mesi di reclusione per il reato di eversione. Non aveva partecipato all'azione, ma fu identificato come "l'Ambasciatore Veneto" aspettato quella notte e come l'ideologo del gruppo.

Il 5 luglio 2011 la Corte di Cassazione ha assolto tre membri del gruppo dalle accuse più gravi, costituzione di banda armata e associazione sovversiva per finalità di terrorismo e di eversione dell'ordine democratico.[3][4]

Una prima domanda di grazia per Luigi Faccia fu presentata dalla moglie nel dicembre 1999, ma nel 2000 l'allora ministro della giustizia Piero Fassino, ne bloccò l'iter. Una volta cambiato titolare del dicastero, intervenne una nuova domanda. Il ministro leghista Roberto Castelli dichiarò che «Faccia non ha fatto male a nessuno», e tuttavia la grazia, che è competenza esclusiva del Presidente della Repubblica, non gli fu concessa.

Durante la detenzione i Serenissimi ricevettero numerose lettere di solidarietà[1]', alcune sono raccolte nel libro Ti con nu nu con Ti.
Nella cultura di massa

L'occupazione dei Serenissimi è stata rivisitata all'interno del manga giapponese Gunslinger Girl. Nel corso della storia, un gruppo di separatisti veneti si impossessa del campanile issando una bandiera della Serenissima per risvegliare l'orgoglio cittadino e intimando al governo, dietro la minaccia di una bomba, di concedere l'indipendenza al Veneto entro il tramonto. I terroristi vengono tuttavia uccisi dagli sforzi congiunti del GIS e dell'Ente per il Benessere Sociale, seppure al prezzo di gravi perdite.


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*No*

Se non vi sembra normale non c'è nulla da ridere.A me le discariche e persone che rischiano bevendo acqua con livelli di arsenico fuori norma non mi fanno ridere proprio per nulla.


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

ma poi, emmecappa e stermi....non avete mai visto gli altri films di sorrentino? no, perchè hanno avuto altre nominations e premi sempre per la fotografia e altro. 





Minerva ha detto:


> pourquoi?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se non vi sembra normale non c'è nulla da ridere.A me le discariche e persone che rischiano bevendo acqua con livelli di arsenico fuori norma non mi fanno ridere proprio per nulla.


Ma guarda che io posto certe cose
solo perchè ho scoperto che fanno incazzare SOLO te...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Neanche a me fanno ridere come vedo descritte qui dentro persone da te.
Mogli e mariti di utenti.


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io posto certe cose
> solo perchè ho scoperto che fanno incazzare SOLO te...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Neanche a me fanno ridere come vedo descritte qui dentro persone da te.
> Mogli e mariti di utenti.


A me non fanno incazzare,a me danno solo fastidio.E credo che scherzarci sopra sia solo da emeriti dementi.E tu quello sei.Mi meraviglia anche di persone che stimo che continuano a non capire l'imbecille che sei...Ti diverti a prendere in giro persone che rischiano un tumore bevendo acqua con arsenico....e tu ci ridi!Ti ripeto:ancora per poco.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me non fanno incazzare,a me danno solo fastidio.E credo che scherzarci sopra sia solo da emeriti dementi.E tu quello sei.Mi meraviglia anche di persone che stimo che continuano a non capire l'imbecille che sei...Ti diverti a prendere in giro persone che rischiano un tumore bevendo acqua con arsenico....e tu ci ridi!Ti ripeto:ancora per poco.


Non rido di quelle persone.
Mi indigno degli amministratori della res publica della città di Roma.
So anch'io che poi schifi l'Italia tu.


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non rido di quelle persone.
> Mi indigno degli amministratori della res publica della città di Roma.
> So anch'io che poi schifi l'Italia tu.


Tu ridi di quelle persone...spero che con questo cambio di amministrazione non ti venga più data possibilità alcuna di continuare questo teatrino infamante!Infondo continuando così dai solo modo a chi ti ha comunque difeso di rendersi conto quanto sei imbecille.Io non ho mai avuto dubbi.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu ridi di quelle persone...spero che con questo cambio di amministrazione non ti venga più data possibilità alcuna di continuare questo teatrino infamante!Infondo continuando così dai solo modo a chi ti ha comunque difeso di rendersi conto quanto sei imbecille.Io non ho mai avuto dubbi.


E va ben...
vorrà dire che sono arrivato al capolinea...
no?

Se la nuova amministrazione sarà il comitato di pietra...
Deve ancora salire in carica e tu hai già in mente le epurazioni...

Ok...
Rapirò la contessa matraini.
E non la libererò finchè il tuba.....non farà come digo mi.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::r  otfl:

[video=youtube;CIH65pn45H8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIH65pn45H8[/video]

E io che credevo in una qualche denuncia alle autorità giudiziarie...

E ho sprecato fiato ed energie per far dichiarare fallito il tribunale di Vicenza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E va ben...
> vorrà dire che sono arrivato al capolinea...
> no?
> 
> ...


Io dico solo che dovresti farla finita perchè non fai ridere nessuno.Il resto sono cose nostre.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io dico solo che dovresti farla finita perchè non fai ridere nessuno.Il resto sono cose nostre.



NO.

E non esistono nessuna cose nostre.

Capisci?

Ma solo cose tue contro di me.


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Be*



contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> 
> E non esistono nessuna cose nostre.
> 
> ...


Esistono,perchè sei un cretino.Tu pensi di poter fare tutto,anche inondare la posta altrui con insulti di ogni tipo,e purtroppo sei talmente ignorante da non sapere che non si può fare.....Quelle sono questioni mie e tue....!Qui dentro spero che non ti venga data più possibilità alcuna di fare quello che hai fatto fino ad oggi.Al posto tuo mi scuserei con tutti....!Certo non con oscuro perchè io delle tue scuse non me ne faccio più un cazzo,ti sai ben chiaro nella tua mente malata.


----------



## MK (7 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diceva il sociologo *Zygmunt Bauman* che “se il pensiero è sicuramente inefficace senza azione, l'azione senza pensiero lo è altrettanto”.
> 
> Laonde se noi veneti smettiamo di pagare gli F24 ( che immagino tu pensi siano aerei), in due mesi, mettiamo in croce tutta l'Italia.
> 
> Procediamo.


Il grande Bauman. Uomo di letture sinistroidi il conte


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Il grande Bauman. Uomo di letture sinistroidi il conte


Sai sono esistiti uomini di sinistra intelligenti
e uomini di destra intelligenti...no?

Per me l'Italia è andata bene fino a quando la destra faceva il suo ruolo e la sinistra idem no?

Poi è finito tutto in caciara...


----------



## Fantastica (7 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai sono esistiti uomini di sinistra intelligenti
> e uomini di destra intelligenti...no?
> 
> Per me l'Italia è andata bene fino a quando la destra faceva il suo ruolo e la sinistra idem no?
> ...


Voglio i nomi. Degli uomini di destra intelligenti, intendo.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Voglio i nomi. Degli uomini di destra intelligenti, intendo.


Ernst Junger.


----------



## Zod (7 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso mi chiedo:avete attaccato per mesi daniele....,possibile mai che a nessuno dia fastidio questo continuo postare stronzate,sul veneto libero,su roma, sul sud?questa mania ossessiva compulsiva di postare stronzate e provocazioni di vario tipo?Voi trovate divertente questo imbecille che a 46 anni posta in continuazione cazzate simili?Ma non vi siete stufati di questi cazzo di detti veneti....,discriminazioni e cazzate varie?adesso mi rivolgo pure a quelle menti sane o insane che definiscono questo soggetto divertente,ma vi sembra normale questo agire?Posso capire l'indulgenza che si deve avere per una persona più sfortunata di noi,ma non è stato superato il limite?possibile che questo scempio dia fastidio solo a me e principessa?spero vivamente che la nuova amministrazione capisca che questo personaggio vada aiutato,ma in un altra sede.E non sto scherzando.


Se sopportiamo te possiamo sopportare anche lui :mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Voglio i nomi. Degli uomini di destra intelligenti, intendo.


Che affermazione terribilmente radical-chic...


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Zod*



Zod ha detto:


> Se sopportiamo te possiamo sopportare anche lui :mrgreen:


A te non c'è neanche bisogno di sopportarti.ti dobbiamo solo commiserare,una vita inutile,un coglione da competizione.:rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Che affermazione terribilmente radical-chic...


In effetti :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (7 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Che affermazione terribilmente radical-chic...


Oh, no, una domanda. Io avrei citato Céline e, in piccolissimo quasi minuscolo, Flaiano e Malaparte. Ma non erano intelligenti. Erano scrittori.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Voglio i nomi. Degli uomini di destra intelligenti, intendo.


Batman. O Bruce Wayne, come preferisci.


----------



## MK (8 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Batman. O Bruce Wayne, come preferisci.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (8 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te non c'è neanche bisogno di sopportarti.ti dobbiamo solo commiserare,una vita inutile,un coglione da competizione.:rotfl:


E' il nuovo trend? Chi non è d'accordo con noi è in default un coglione?


----------



## oscuro (8 Marzo 2014)

*Zod*



MK ha detto:


> E' il nuovo trend? Chi non è d'accordo con noi è in default un coglione?


Zod anche quando è d'accordo con noi!


----------



## Zod (8 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Zod anche quando è d'accordo con noi!


Noi chi?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Noi chi?



Plurale maiestatis


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò dai, ma porca puttana. Come si fa con te? Che sono sti gusti di merda? E' per quello che voti PD? Puttana eva, ma come si fa non godere come ricci quando il presidente degli USA (!) guida in formazione i caccia DEL MONDO alla riscossa degli alieni cattivi riuscendo poi, con il sacrificio di un vecchio ubriacone dato per spacciato, a distruggere una della navi madre della flotta aliena fino allora creduta invincibile ed impenetrabile anche alle armi atomiche ma fallace a fronte di un virus per win 95 messo in circolo nel mainframe alieno globale totale da due mentecatti a bordo di una navicella aliena rimessa su dal crash di roswell del 1946? Ma che sei MATTA?


Sei fantastico! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> http://www.ilmenzogniero.altervista...-discussione-su-la-grande-bellezza-due-morti/
> 
> *Roma, termina in tragedia discussione su La grande Bellezza: due morti*
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questa notizia è una bufala.Solo un ignorante non capisce che non esiste il capo della polizia del prenestino....solo un ignorante.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;pK7jIEF56Gg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pK7jIEF56Gg[/video]

:smile:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2014)

[h=1]MEDIASET E “LA GRANDE BELLEZZA” (Michele Serra)[/h] 		 
 _Pier  Silvio Berlusconi rivendica con orgoglio a Mediaset la coproduzione  della “Grande bellezza”: «È un indiscutibile merito del nostro gruppo  avere trasformato l’Italia, in trent’anni di duro lavoro, in un continuo  bagordo di narcisi nullafacenti e di rifattone depresse che fanno il  trenino con un drink in mano. Certo, siccome non tutte le ciambelle  riescono col buco, il film di Sorrentino è un capolavoro. Almeno così mi  dicono. Cercheremo di capire dove abbiamo sbagliato per non rifare mai  più lo stesso errore».
_
 *LE POLEMICHE*
Il Movimento 5 Stelle, contando i vuoti di Campari Soda e di Martini Dry  trovati sul set del film, ha calcolato che per girare le numerose scene  di festa sono stati consumati almeno ottocentotrenta euro di bibite, e  di questi almeno centosedici erano a carico del contributo pubblico per  la cinematografia. Uno scialo vergognoso di denaro dei contribuenti che  il blog di Grillo riprende e amplifica, mettendo alla gogna, come  “elettricista del giorno”, il capo elettricista di Sorrentino. «Sarebbe  bastato girare a mezzogiorno e all’aperto le numerose scene di festa in  discoteca – spiega il blog – per risparmiare almeno ottantuno/ottantadue  euro di energia elettrica». Seguono centinaia di commenti che invitano  l’elettricista a uccidersi infilando le dita in una presa, oppure  strangolandosi con un cavo elettrico. Commenti molto negativi anche da  parte della Lega, che in una interrogazione parlamentare chiede di  sapere «come mai il film è stato girato proprio a Roma, quando ci sono  località prealpine che offrono scorci altrettanto suggestivi a un costo  nettamente più favorevole».
*LA SINISTRA*
Ai vendoliani, agli ex del Pci e alla sinistra storica in generale è  piaciuta molto la vena lugubre e senza speranza del film. Ai renziani è  piaciuto moltissimo che abbia vinto l’Oscar.
*LA CRITICA*
È divisa sostanzialmente in due gruppi: quelli ai quali “La grande  bellezza” è piaciuto da subito, e quelli ai quali è piaciuto solo dopo  la vittoria dell’Oscar. Unico in Italia, un anziano critico di “Quaderni  piacentini” (continua a mandare ogni mese il suo articolo anche se la  prestigiosa rivista è chiusa dal 1985) è rimasto fermo nel suo giudizio  negativo: sostiene che il film è orribile, e lo sarebbe pure se vincesse  l’Oscar anche l’anno prossimo. È stato espulso dall’Ordine dei  giornalisti con la motivazione che «il suo eccesso di coerenza mette in  evidente cattiva luce il lavoro dei colleghi».
*IL REMAKE*
Mediaset pensa a un remake milanese del film. Pochi i ritocchi: il  protagonista Jep Gambardella diventa, grazie alla sponsorizzazione di  Fiat-Chrysler, Jeep Gambardella, detto “quattro per quattro” dagli  amici. È un autore di reality fallito che passa le notti nei locali sui  Navigli, rincasa all’alba camminando lungo i Navigli, fuma appoggiato al  parapetto di ferro affacciato sui Navigli, osserva pensieroso il lento  scorrere delle acque reflue dei Navigli. Anche lui ha la giacca gialla e  le scarpe bicolori, anche lui cammina silenzioso lungo le strade  deserte: ma sarà Gerry Scotti e non Tony Servillo.
*HOLLYWOOD*
Innamorata di Sorrentino e dell’Italia, Hollywood gli ha già proposto  almeno un paio di megaproduzioni. “The great beauty-farm”, ambientato in  un salone di bellezza tra le rovine romane: devono esserci anche una  trattoria tipica con le tovaglie a quadretti, la Fontana di Trevi, lo  stesso vigile urbano usato da Woody Allen per l’orribile inizio del suo  film romano e una sosia di Anna Magnani, per il resto la sceneggiatura è  a discrezione di Sorrentino. Il secondo progetto è “Titanic in Rome”,  spettacolare incrocio tra “Titanic” e “La grande bellezza”. Si immagina  che il popolare bastimento faccia naufragio non in pieno Artico  (soluzione troppo risaputa), ma nel Tevere, proprio mentre sta passando  Jep Gambardella. Interverrà per soccorrere i naufraghi? O rimarrà a  meditare sull’inutilità della vita appoggiato al parapetto?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (27 Marzo 2014)

L'unico film che possono fare laggiu' senza Cinecitta' di Benito ed i soldi del Nord,e' La Grande Munnezza.



free ha detto:


> ma che t'importa, scusa?
> t'importa forse dell'opinione di tutto il mondo?
> non mi pare, da quello che scrivi!



Mi importa eccome.
E' una questione di civilta'.






Sterminator ha detto:


> mongolino, va' che col decreto se danno pure soldi a Venezia e Milano...
> se danno.......ma impara a scrivere,illetterato
> 
> che autogol...:rotfl:


da buon sudicio,ridi con poco......cercando altri elementi come te che ti linkino le loro faccine,bravo




Tubarao ha detto:


> Augurarti di spendere a IMODIUM tutte le pensioni  prossime venture che percepirai è solo un favore che faccio alle anime  candide del forum che si sono indignate quando ho parlato di sbotti di  sangue.


Tranquillo,sei un terrone e in quanto tale  conosci tre parolacce in tutto,che non fai altro che ripetere in un loop  infinito,convinto che tutto il resto del mondo sia come il tuo  caccoloso quartiere,ovverosia;
-te pijassero 4000 sbocchi de sangue;
-la zoccola de tu' madre;
-li mortacci tua
cagate gia' lette e sentite un miliardo di volte.....




oscuro ha detto:


> Io so bene di chi sono figlio,e tu?qualla gran  vacca di tua madre,ne ha dissanguati di cazzi...,coglioni cianotici,e ti  dico la verità, venirgli in faccia è la cosa che mi aggrada di  più,tanto poi esce tua padre dall'armadio e si mette a pulire,pensa che  uomo dignitoso quella merda di tuo padre.:rotfl:


Ah,beata  ignoranza.....so che non serve ad un fico secco cercare di far nascere  una piramide di Cheope su un covone di sterco,ma serebbe sempre piu'  utile che insegnare a te un po' di storia.
Nondimeno lo faro',perche'  anche se non hai neuroni per capire,hai corpi cavernosi craniali per  dilettare gli animali da cortile,del forum e non......
Quando nel '43  le truppe alleate avevan gia' conquistato la terronia,grazie ai terroni  che s'erano arresi all'istante (spettacolare la resa di Augusta,che coi  suoi cannoni da decine di km di gittata era giudicata inespugnabile,ed  invece non ha sparato un solo colpo arrendendosi,ci saran stati dei geni  come te a presidiarla...),la popolazione dovette inventarsi un qualche  espediente per sopravvivere,fintantoche' non si fosse ristabilita  l'Unita' nazionale,perche' non arrivavano piu' gli aiuti di stato a  mantenere i fancazzisti suonamandolino con la canottiera fatta su a  scoprir la pancia per la calura estiva.
E allora le terrone si inventarono un mestiere dilettevole,di grande importanza sociale,,e quasi meritorio;fare le prostitute.
Ci  sono tante di quelle edificanti immaginette sui libri di storia,in cui  vedi queste onorevoli baldracche madri di famiglia,che con tanto sudore  di fronti panzute e cappelle michelangiolesche portavano a casa il tozzo  di pazze profumato di sperma rappreso ai figlioli affamati.
Non  sarebbe nemmeno il caso di accennare a quelle che poterono farsi  sollazzare dai baccelli marocchini,certo non erano tutti proprio  belli,ma pur sempre meglio che darla ad un terrone,quello basta che  pagasse le scarpe e desse il cognome al figliolo marrone.
E finita la  guerra la scienza provo' a venire incontro alla terronia,per una grande  campagna che avrebbe distratto le bocche affamate dalle madri malfamate  dalle bocche assetate di africane copulate;la grande campagna di  screening della popolazione,a cui venivano effettuate le analisi del  sangue!
Una cosa faraonica lanciata in grande stile,con tanto di  televisione e ricchi succulenti filmati d'epoca.......che pero' dopo  poco fini' insabbiata in un omertoso silenzio,in terronia era cominciata  ed in terronia fini',e nessuno a chiedersi il perche'.........che si  seppe parecchio tempo dopo;analizzando i gruppi sanguigni dei beduini  terroni,i medici  avevan scoperto che ALMENO un figlio su cinque non era  figlio di chi avrebbe dovuto essere,cosa questa che comprovava  l'avvedutezza di 4 terrone su 5,che almeno avevano fatto becco il  legittimo consorte con qualcuno dotato di gruppo sanguigno  compatibile,donne lungimiranti......
Non cercare nelle altrui stalle le quadrupedi che hai in casa.
Chiedi alle tue ascendenti,ne hanno di storielle edificanti da raccontare.


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2014)

*Ahhh*



Eretteo ha detto:


> L'unico film che possono fare laggiu' senza Cinecitta' di Benito ed i soldi del Nord,e' La Grande Munnezza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh bello!Ieri mi son commosso a casa tua.Tuo padre mi ha fatto tenerezza.Insomma sono "venuto" in faccia a tua madre,e tuo padre è uscito di corsa dall'armadio con un clinex per pulirla,ti giuro mi sono venuti i lucciconi,è un pò che non ti si legge sempre al cesso con la larvetta fra le mani?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2014)

*Erutteo*



Eretteo ha detto:


> L'unico film che possono fare laggiu' senza Cinecitta' di Benito ed i soldi del Nord,e' La Grande Munnezza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu sei uno di quelli che mi piacerebbe incontrare in un vicolo buio in una periferia romana verso le  3 di notte...,mi piacerebbe...... sono sicuro che ti prenderei a calci nel culo dall'uscita del G.R.A. La Rustica all'uscita Casalotti Boccea senza farti toccare terra.....!:mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (27 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahh bello!Ieri mi son commosso a casa tua.Tuo padre mi ha fatto tenerezza.Insomma sono "venuto" in faccia a tua madre,e tuo padre è uscito di corsa dall'armadio con un clinex per pulirla,ti giuro mi sono venuti i lucciconi,è un pò che non ti si legge sempre al cesso con la larvetta fra le mani?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Il bello dei tuoi interventi e' che rispondi sempre alle cose che t'insegno,e non ripeti  mai le futili baggianate che nel tuo immaginario collettivo dovrebbero sollazzare la combriccola dei tuoi pari nel postribolo degli analfabeti.
Bravo,continua cosi'.
Gli ideatori delle faccine sentitamente ringraziano.




oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei uno di quelli che mi piacerebbe incontrare  in un vicolo buio in una periferia romana verso le  3 di notte...,mi  piacerebbe...... sono sicuro che ti prenderei a calci nel culo  dall'uscita del G.R.A. La Rustica all'uscita Casalotti Boccea senza  farti toccare terra.....!:mrgreen:


Immagino  che quei posti tu li frequenti con una certa assiduita',vista la  difficolta' di accoppiarti e scaricar la borsa,se non hai in mano almeno  100 euro (50 per il servizio,50 perche' sei cosi' ignorante che fai  schifo anche alla battona nigeriana),ma dovro' deluderti.
Nonostante tu creda che il tuo quartierino sia il centro del mondo,ci sono solo quelli come te,li'.


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2014)

*Sai*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Il bello dei tuoi interventi e' che rispondi sempre alle cose che t'insegno,e non ripeti  mai le futili baggianate che nel tuo immaginario collettivo dovrebbero sollazzare la combriccola dei tuoi pari nel postribolo degli analfabeti.
> Bravo,continua cosi'.
> Gli ideatori delle faccine sentitamente ringraziano.
> 
> ...


Sai,io non vorrei perdere il mio tempo con un ottuso e cafone come te,dovrei spiegarti quali posti frequento e le persone che frequento, certo che tu non hai la possibilità di frequentare, in quel buco di culo dove abiti.Non mi aggrada neanche esplicitarti che certe borgate le ho frequentate per svariati motivi,e sicuramente ci sono persone più dignitose di te e della famiglia di merda dalla quale provieni.Quindi il mio canale comunicativo con te può essere solo quello di coglionarti!Probabilmente le difficoltà ad accoppiarti sono le tue,così come son state di tuo padre,e forse avremmo tutti ringraziato se non avesse incontrato quella zoccola da competizione di tua madre,ma tant'è!Mi sembra anche gratuito e inutile scriverti che per qualsiasi altro tipo di chiarimento puoi sempre scrivermi in privato,nei soggetti come te come sparisce una tastiera si dirada il coraggio......Adesso fai il bravino,vai togliere tuo padre dall'armadio che è ora di pranzo.Per il resto quando vuoi....:up:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Marzo 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> da buon sudicio,ridi con poco......cercando altri elementi come te che ti linkino le loro faccine,bravo


Bravo, esibiscite che io co' i coglioni me ce diverto..... come dice sempre tu' madre e tu' sorella...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Mi importa eccome.
> E' una questione di civilta'.


allora si vede che quelli che lo pensano/dicono sono degli incivili...non è che tutto il resto del mondo brilli per civiltà, eh...


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*



free ha detto:


> allora si vede che quelli che lo pensano/dicono sono degli incivili...non è che tutto il resto del mondo brilli per civiltà, eh...


Eretteo è solo un grandissimo coglione nulla di più e nulla di meno.Tranne frasi discriminatorie e aggettivi e sostantivi in disuso non sa scrivere altro.Povero quel padre....!


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2014)

*Erutteo*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Il bello dei tuoi interventi e' che rispondi sempre alle cose che t'insegno,e non ripeti  mai le futili baggianate che nel tuo immaginario collettivo dovrebbero sollazzare la combriccola dei tuoi pari nel postribolo degli analfabeti.
> Bravo,continua cosi'.
> Gli ideatori delle faccine sentitamente ringraziano.
> 
> ...


Ma potevi dirmelo?Sei scorretto però,....stanotte ho beccato tuo padre mentre un magrebino gli santificava a dovere le chiappe:rotfl:,stavo andando a trovare la tua cara mamma come al solito,pensavo di trovarlo nell'armadio e invece...stava in portineria intento a ciapparlo nel sedere:mrgreen:.Devo dire che hai proprio una bella famiglia...:rotfl:!E un pò che non vedo la tua donna,mi sono informato sembra sia partita per la tanzania, ha scritto un lettera dove specifica chiaramente che per una settimana farà notevoli impacchi di cazzo a spruzzo,era stanca di te,di stare accanto ad un coglione che al posto del cazzo ha un tatuaggio raffigurante un cazzo.Così mentre tu la mattina ci ammorbi e dissangui i coglioni con i tuoi post astrusi e privi di ogni senso compiuto,le si farà scaraventare ogni tipo di nerchia turgida che gli capiterà a tiro.....Continua pure a fare il coglione bello mio....sei la bruttissima imitazione di rabarbaro ,non vali neanche un pelo del suo culo soave,e ricordati,quando vuoi.....:up:


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2014)

Ciao


eh, già ... la vita ha tanti colori ... 



sienne


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2014)

*Ciao*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> eh, già ... la vita ha tanti colori ...
> ...


Ma con erutteo e il conte questo devi fare.In ogni comunità ci possono essere dei malati mentali,tu gli dedichi due minuti del tuo tempo,li mandi affanculo,loro hanno un minimo di visibilità,fanno la loro figura di merda e se ne vanno felici e contenti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2014)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> eh, almeno sono riconoscibili al volo ...
> e la "massa" grigia che li segue?  ...  ...
> ...


Ecco,come sempre sei arguta e sottile.....Adesso infatti devo beccare e stai serena che ci riuscirò ,quelle due o tre teste disabitate che continuano a spalleggiare il demente di Vicenza,già mi sono fatto un idea,sono quelle che ti fanno avere i bollini rossi....,che hanno buttato fuori alex.....,magari già so chi sono e sto aspettando il momento giusto...:rotfl:!Ormai il conte è caduto in grandissima disgrazia,conta come un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica in effetti ha sempre contato così,e che adesso non ha nessuno a proteggergli quelle natiche brutte e non derattizzate.


----------

